# [GRIM TALES] Warhammer 'Chronicles of the Witch Hunter'



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

_This calls for foresight. The time shall come when the enemies of Chaos shall relax their guard. Looking out from their fortresses, they shall pay no heed to the shadow within. Then shall the Great Mutator cause the warped moon to awaken, and the beloved of the Mõrrishlich shall clear his throat and spit upon the lands of the Empire. And where his spittle doth land, there shall the weak fear, but the possessor of the spittle shall wield great power.​_​

- ancient Prophecy of the Ruinous Powers



Rogue's Gallery is here

Talking the TALK is here


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

///Prologue Hidden Balcony above the Knights Panther Training grounds, one month ago////

Two men are looking down at the practice field, watching the new recruits practice and go through the motions of training.

“*Yer sure about this Hammer? This lot of scum is not worth the time if you ask me, let the hangman take care of them and be done with it. I have other Knights who would better serve you.*” Martial von Kreuzzug says to silent stranger standing next to him.

Turning his head toward the Knight, the man’s locks his steel-gray eyes onto the Panther Knight, inviting only death in their depth. Finally he replies “*Yes I am quite sure. Get them trained as best as you can in the time you have. I will return in a month if all goes well and we will set out in due haste*”

“*Why wait a month? We can send them or others in today if you ask me, waiting to fight the ruinous powers is never a good idea*” Martial von Kreuzzug says with a scowl.

Looking back at the field, the man referred to as Hammer is silent for a moment and then answers “*You are a soldier von Kreuzzug. You understand only attack. There is a time and a place for fighting, but I am not yet ready. I need more information to confirm my suspicions and plan out the best course of action. Besides, those that I pursue have been working on their plans for years, a few more weeks will give them no extra advantage.*” 

Martial von Kreuzzug shrugs his shoulders “*As you wish, Master Witch-Hunter*”


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

///Second Prologue, Private chambers in the back of the Temple of Sigmar, Middenheim, one week ago////



> 'This year, on the night of the ill-omened Hexenstag, Mõrrishlich did shire with a greene and unnatural lighte and its shape was as if it bore a grinning countenance of most hurryble appearance. The heavens were filled with a greate numbere of shooting stars and some of these did seem to fall upon the earth, which groaned under their assault. Again, during the night of Gebeimnistag, Mõrrishlich was dominant in the sky, and the firmaments was criss-crossed with a tracery of shooting and falling stars. Being forewarned by the earlier events of Hexenstag, I was able to tracke the course of a particularly large shooting star, which did seem to issue from Mõrrishlich itself. According to my calculations, the star must have fallen to earth in the uplands of Grey Oaks, near a place named the Barren Hills.




Witch-Hunter Schmiedehammer slammed the tomb cover closed with a curse 
_Damn all wizards to the pit… did that fool Dagmar seek out this 'meteor'? It could only be warp-stone, and it would confirm part of my worst fears. Well then, only one thing to do…_


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2004)

Grimmor raised his axe again.They had wanted him to fight with a sword -- _ a sword_ -- but he and the others in the group had proved so uninterested and underskilled in swordplay their weapons had been returned to them. The dwarf was just grateful to get Gnasher back. After all, the point was to kill those vile servants of chaos in the most effective way possible wasn't it? The prisoner with the tulwar who looked like a right fop was skilled with his weapon, and earned the dwarf's grudging respect. They had skirmished several times and the fellow had whacked him all over with the flat of his blade, while Grimmor had managed a few good blows on the human's head with his cloth-covered axe. 

The dwarf was just happy to be out of the prison, and hopefully having the chance to meet his doom on a battlefield rather than at a hangman's noose. He didn't care for all that mohawked Trollslayer stuff, but he wanted to go down fighting, with the business end of his axe in the head of an opponent preferably.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes cursed under his breath and mopped the sweat off his face. All his muscles were aching sorely, but it could have been worse if he weren't accustomed to exercise daily. In any case the most intolerable about this situation was the humilation. He Johannes von Tritheim, a respected professor of the Imperial Academy, one of the most brilliant minds of the empire, was toiling like a vulgar legionnaire under the insults of a stinking moron! Unthinkable! Furthermore all of this had happened because of the stupidity of a superstitious chambermaid with less brains than a duck. Incredible... yet the nightmare had come true.

Johannes stopped for a moment, looking briefly at a dwarf by his side, who seemingly was taking pleasure in the absurd activity of repeatidly hitting around with a axe. Johannes prefered not to think about his precious tomes confiscated by the authorities, about his position and respectability forever lost, about all his life gone to nothing just for the inane slanders of... of... Aaaargh!! 

The former university professor regained his strength, imagining an imbecile chambermaid in the wooden doll in front of him. And there again he hacked, and hacked, and hacked, under the satisfied look of the sergeant instructor. One day... Yes one day, thought Johannes, launching a devastating attack that would certainly hack to ribbons not only his former domestic, but all of the idiotic judges who had listened to her as well!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Gunther stretched his sore back muscles. Glancing around the training ground, he nodded in appreciation at the mock combat between the dwarf and the exotic man from the South. _If I am to be stuck in this, it is good to know we have some solid warriors along._

Lifting his longsword high, he brought it smashing down into the training dummy before him. _It feels good to be swinging a blade again_, he admitted to himself. _All those boring months of caravan duty were dulling my mind and body._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

/// Third Prologue, Last Night, somewhere with the Empire///

Alone within the once fine banquette hall, the silent lady sat in the one clean place within the room, the end of a once grand table. Dirty dishes, plates, dinning ware, soiled cloths and clothing, and garbage were in piles around the rest of the room. Strange markings and symbols had been painted onto the walls and carved into portraits still hanging from them. Most of the chairs were smashed or damaged in some way, except the one in which the lady, still untouched and unsoiled. 

The lady’s face and arms were buried under thick layers of white powder, hiding the open sores and marks of the _Changer_ that had begun appearing there some twenty years ago. Oh she had hid them for so long now, that it was an automatic response – a part of her daily routine. 

Sipping her cold soup now and again the lady hummed to herself some toneless rhyme of old. Her servant stood behind her, picked scabs off of one of his arms and popping them into his mouth too crew on them idly. His neck was far too long for any normal humans –at least two feet to long in fact – and his huge eyes – like those an of owl’s almost – no longer had any eyelids and glowed with a slight pinkish coloring.

Suddenly the door opposite where the lady sat smashed open, as if a powerful wind had slammed into, for no one was there to have pushed it open – until the Chaos Warrior strolled in. His ancient full-plate armor – with green and red ruinous runes glowing slightly – made no sound as the Warrior walked. The thorns, spikes and barbs that pierced the armor may at first have looked like they were a part of it, but closer inspection showed they actually grew from the Warrior’s own body. A daemon-blade, black as night and with cursed symbols etched into it, hung at his side and seemed to _sing_ some lullaby that only hellspawn babies might enjoy.

Behind the Chaos Warrior stood huge Minotaur-Beastman. He had to walk at a crouch much of the time and was not look happy about it. The thing stopped at the door and hissed a bit, sniffing the air like a dog, it licked it lips and grunted. In it hands was a mighty cleaver-like axe that was rushed red with the blood of those that had stood against it. 

The Chaos Warrior strode up to the woman and spoke in a voice that seemed both faraway, yet was shouted into one’s ears at the same time “*Well Madame, what say you on my proposal? I do not understand your reluctances to join my cause. My master does not like to be keep waiting, and I like it even less.*”

The Lady finally looked up from her soup bowl, looking into the mad eyes of the Chaos Warrior without fear “*My dear Ulfhednar, I am still considering your – offer. When I have made the decision you will be the first to know. The – time – is not yet here.*”

For a moment the Warrior shook with barely contained rage, but then finally he calmed and spoke again “*Humph, very well. I will wait, but my patients is not everlasting. Remember that I am not to be toyed with. The North is moving, the signs are right, the time is soon. War is coming to the Empire, blood will flow and the great Changer will rule this land. You can be a part of this new world, or you can be crushed beneath it.*”

With that the Chaos Warrior, Ulfhednar the Destroyer, turns on his heels and marched out of the banquette room, the Minotaur-Beastmen following on his heels. Its' tongue still tasting the air, rich with the dust Chaos…


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

///Today, May 12th, in the 2504 year of the Empire, Middenheim///

How did it all come to this? It has been a month sense your ‘volunteered’ to become members of the *Order of the Knights Panther* and in that time you have been in training all day long and then expected to help out in the kitchens and cleaning late into the nights and in the early mornings.  

Your retinue was set, wake before dawn, go to the kitchens, help the fowl mouthed cook prepare for the morning meal of the other Knights, eat a quick breakfast yourself of gruel and hard bread, go to the training fields, train all day, eat a lunch of black bread and some soup, return to the kitchens to help clean and wash the pots and pans used that day, eat whatever leftovers from the eves dinner, return to your champers, sleep, wake up, repeat…

But today something new to the day… oh sure you had to wake up before the chickens and put up with that drunk Heinrich the cook as normal, but then instead of being marched to the training fields you were taken back to your rooms and told to clean up “*Ye’ll be a meetin’ someone special today*” 

After an hour you where brought to this side audience chamber where Martial von Kreuzzug and another man were sitting at a large table, looking at a map of the Empire stretched out upon it. The second man you have never seen before, but as soon as he glances at you with his steely-gray dead eyes, you know he is someone dangerous.

Martial von Kreuzzug orders you all to take seats around the table, and then says “*This is the Lord’s High Witch-Hunter, Sir Maximillion Dieter Schmiedehammer. You have been assigned to assisting him in a most perilous of missions. I expect that each and every one of you will willingly give up their lives to make sure that Herr Hammer succeeds in this endeavor, and that you will follow his orders to the letter no matter what*”    

Scowling he looks at you all, the Witch-Hunter Schmiedehammer says “*Well then, if ye dogs are the lot I am stuck with, then ye will have to do. I was looking for at least ten men, but I got you, so ye will be doing the work of two men each.*”

"*You may refer to me as either Sir, m'Lord or Witch-Hunter Hammer if you please*"

Pointing down at the map, Hammer moves a finger from the city of Middenheim out into the northwestern part of the Empire “*This is Dark Ward Forest, in the Duchy of Middenland. The southwester part of this land is called the County of Grey Oak, and bandits, outlaw mutants, Orcish raiders and witches have always plagued it. Those few folk that live there do so for they have nowhere else to go; some fleeing the law, others to poor or stupid to know any different. Lawful men rarely travel there without a large armed escort*”

Looking at each of you individually he says “*That is where we will be heading, and why you have been assigned to me. I had hoped for a squad of Imperial Cavalry * (eleven men) *but – circumstances – have made those forces unavailable.*”

“*We will be leaving in the morning. I suggest ye all get some sleep. Stores will be collected from the Provost Marshal in the morning, one week of Trail Rations for yerselves and the horses ye will be assigned. Armor and weapons will also be issued, there will be a list posted of available equipment there also.*”

Sir Hammer then stands “*I am afraid there will be little time for questions from ye. Just know that we are hunting down the enemies of the Empire and that through me, ye will be doing the Emperor's bidding.*” Without any further ado, he marches out of the chamber.

Martial von Kreuzzug stares at his back, hate dripping in those eyes, and then returns his glare looks the party “*Well at least I will be freed of your lot. Get out of my office and return to your rooms. If you survive this… well maybe you really do have what it takes to be a Knights Panther but I don't think I have much to worry about.*”   




(occ Assuming that you have nothing special you wish to do, for those who have not yet, please describe yourselves. NOTE even if you don't have your character all figured out that's ok. I am not expecting much yet. I am still a day or two before we REALLY start the game but I wanted to give you all some ideas  You have been living and training together for a month, so its not an introduction. Maybe some personality trait that the others have learned in that time. Nothing else will really happen until the next morning when you meet up with the Witch-Hunter in the morning. OH and while it looks like an NPC is in charge, don’t worry I have it worked out  /occ)

(OPS One more thing - about posting, rolling, etc. 

If your character is speaking, please put it in “Quotes”  (if you want to use other colors sure), Thoughts in _Italic_ 

If your character is doing something your Actions should be in *Asterisks*

You roll all your own rolls – attack, damage, skill, saving throws, etc (unless you ask me to OR there is some secret roll I will make them). Post the roll, modifier and total at the bottom of your post. If you wish to spend an *Action Dice* include that there. 

So for example…



> *William charges and attacks the Orc with his longsword*
> 
> [OCC – Attacking the Orc, Charging +2 to attack -2 to Defense. Attack roll is 4 +6 +2 =12, I spend an Action Dice for +3 more, total of 15. If I hit, Damage is 1d8+4 =7. I am using my Dodge against this Orc /OCC]




or 


> *William will try and Bluff the barman to give him the location*
> 
> [OCC – Bluff roll 12 +8 =20 /OCC]




OCC questions and comments should be marked and put in (Parenthesis) for questions and comments, [Brackets] for rolls, action results, etc. 

Any questions? post them over in Talking-the-talk…/OCC)


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

Grimmor is a stout dwarf, who wields a shiny Great Axe he calls Gnasher. He isn't too particular about his dressing, and his right eye is just a thin slit. Battle scars are all over his body, and his breath stinks of alcohol and tobacco. Ill-mannered, rude, distrustful and foul-mouthed, he's not one to mince his words.

*"Orcs to slay? Well lets get right to it Max,"* he says to the Witch-hunter eagerly. He returns to his room and starts to pack.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 29, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes is a healthy, yet rather common human, with a thin moustache and blond hair. He tends to look slightly awkward in military garb, and you can tell from his face that he isn't happy to be there. 

Johannes nods at the witch-hunter's orders "I will do as you asks Witch-Hunter Hammer..." pursuing deep in himself _"It's absolutely out of question that I call you Sir or m'Lord!"_. Then, Johannes wonders about his spellbook, thinking it could help him survive the grisly future ahead. And he MUST survive it, for the chambermaid will have to pay for what she did...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

Mallory, "Call me Rat, everyone does.", might be called pretty if someone ever explained her how to use a hairbrush. Of course a bath would be an absolute must. Most importantly though her stare is that of a crow seeing a corpse. Those who've been around her for a month can easiyl tell that she's greedy, ill-manered and can match Grimmor's language on his best day. And those are her good sides.
It would be easy to take her for some thief from the gutter but strange enough she's a decent shot with her mastercrafted hunters-longbow. Not exactly something a common peasant should posses, let alone wield with skill. If anyone asked about it she gave him a charming "That's none of your buisness." or if she was in a good mood even a "Shut up and die.".
During their training it's pretty obvious she's a coward even if she knows which end of the sword you push into the squishy parts of your opponent. Then she can fight on range on the other hand she almost could be mistaken for a real soldier, calm and efficient. 
Most of the few minutes they are not worked to their death are spent using her dagger to scratch dirt from under he fingernails. Not from any desire to get clean but more to have the blade in hand and open. Of course she does not miss a chance to complain about their situation. That gets better once they get their equipment though. The moment someone hands her a real longsword her eyes gleam, mostly with greed but even with a hint of pride.
_Oath, swords training. Dis is some cruel joke._
"So what, we're knights now? Who's gona believe that?" 

rat in all her ... well... whatever... :


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Gunther cracked a wide smile at his companions. "Well, looks like we are to be in the service of the Knights Panther, huh? I guess I finally ended up in a position my father would be proud of.", he said, his voice dripping with sarcasm. 

Gunther couldn't help but feel angry that he was being press-ganged into service. Hells, if that Witch Hunter had offered enough coin, he may have joined up for this sort of folly willingly! But, he admitted to himself, it was good to be swinging a sword again after months spent in taverns and gambling halls everywhere from Altdorf to Middenheim. Already, his body and mind were clearing of the constant alcohol buzz that served to dull his wits and weaken his constitution. Gunther's powerful arms and stong, wide shoulders were back in condition after days of long, arduous pratice. Genther had even come to respect von Kreuzzug. He had seen many an officer like him in his days as a pistoleer serving in the Grey Mountains, slaying Skaven and Bretonnians that dared enter Imperial lands. Tough, but for a purpose. He is there to tone us into fighting form, he thought, not just to belittle us. 

Looking about at his companions, he consider their lot. The dwarf seems tough in a fight, and that swordsman appears downright dangerous with that strange blade. The skinny guy obviously has something driving him. He looks as though he has never handled a sword in all his days, but he sure attacks that dummy with a gleam in his eyes. As for the girl, Rat, it was hard to judge what she was up to. She could hit the targets with her huntsman's bow with ease, but seemed ill-at-ease when she had to get in close with the trainers or while sparring.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

*Rat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> ///Today, May 12th, in the 2504 year of the Empire, Middenheim///
> 
> But today something new to the day… oh sure you had to wake up before the chickens and put up with that drunk Heinrich the cook as normal, but then instead of being marched to the training fields you were taken back to your rooms and told to clean up “*Ye’ll be a meetin’ someone special today*”
> 
> ...




She smells weakness like some carrion-eater but in this case she can feel none. Despite the urge to tell that witch hunter exactly how much respect she's got for him Mallory holds her tongue. Somehow she's sure the hangman would be a mercy if she crosses that one. So instead she does her very best to look suitably scared (that's easy, she is... ) and respectfull.
"Yes Herr Hexenjäger Hammer."
Once they are outside and get their equipment she's back to her old self.
"Ulric's furry balls, that guy could probably scare a sylvanian landlord. Hey you!"
She holds her dagger at the blade and points the hilt and Johanes.
"You're a learned type or something aren't ya? With writing and that stuff. They made us swear that bloody oath so if we get through, we're real knights with title and all? That's just more s h i t than my old man's ox could produce in a month, the high and mighty don't make knights from the likes of us."


----------



## Turanil (Dec 30, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*



			
				Rat said:
			
		

> "...the high and mighty don't make knights from the likes of us."




Johannes looks around, making sure that nobody is listening to them, then in a hushed voice responds "My hopeless friend, this month wasn't a total waste of time after all, since we learned what it be to be a knight. Unfortunately, I fear we won't be alive long enough to tell the tale... I suspect they wouldn't want to let us anyway." 

Johannes pauses, looking at the girl in front of him, trying to gauge if she could understand... "See, being a knight is all about parade and wearing gleaming steel. You can't do that and be dead at the same time. So lets a bunch of unfortunate cretins like ourselves do the dirty work on their behalf. But heck, isn't it what always happens with commoners and aristos? Let the former toil like slaves and the latter reap the benefits..." 

His last idea Johannes prefered to keep to himself _"But I am no stupid peasant, and I intend to put my brilliant mind to use. Then we will see. Yes, we will see..."_.


----------



## scranford (Dec 30, 2004)

*Seif-al-Din*

Seif still not completely comfortable with the strange language here keeps mainly to himself. He has lost some weight, as much of the food contained sausage, or some other pork products which were forbidden. He also prayed 3 times daily, and as long as the others left him alone to do his duty he would remain neutral. At least he could keep his head shaved, and his mustaches and beard trimmed here. Sure the beds were a bit short for his height, but they were at least semi clean. 

Seif wiped the sweat from his brow. How could one sweat in this cold clammy place. Still it felt good to practice, and he had Thunder-Kiss back in his hands again, Moshar be praised. Surprisingly this was not so different from military training in Araby. Sure the weapons and armor were different, and they were not trained for horseback combat. But the real question is, "Is there anyone here I would be willing to die for". After a month of training the question persisted.

The short one was surprising, he was stronger than a desert deamon, and tougher than a camels foot. And once he got that barbaric axe of his he was quite frightning. I was not ready to die for him, yet maybe his skill at my side might keep us both alive.

The skinny man was interesting as well. While obviously not a warrior, there was a feeling of power about him.There is a saying in my land that a serpent in the grass can kill as surely as a lion. Maybe this man was the serpent. Though a bit distant and whiny, I have the feeling he may yet show his worth.

The other soldier, the one they called Guther looked as thought he could weild a blade with some proficiency. He seemed to be a compenant soldier, and his reactions and wit seemed to sharpen with each day. He seemed to be winning a battle with some inner deamons. Perhaps he could be a worthy companion, if he could keep that turmoil in check. 

As for the woman. Surely these easterners are strange. In Araby women did not serve as soldiers,with the exception of the deadly "spear dancers". Yet this one seemed to accept this fate as not shameful. Surely her brothers must be dead to allow her to grow up so. Even as a harlot she could not expect to suceed with her charm. Still she shot her bow as well as any man I had crossed, and were it not too long to be used from horseback, I would buy one for myself. And she seemed to stranger no the blade as well. I would keep one eye on her......

.....Finally we are to leave this god-forsaken city. My prayers have been answered. The arrogant one seemed to poscess some measure of power, and I have no problem addressing him as "my lord". Moshar is the only true god, but even a god needs angels, and I had learned not to judge a scroll by its case. He did seem to poscess a degree of power, so I would follow him. Every soldier needs a commander, and after I prove my worth I'm sure he will see me as his equal.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

///Morning of the 13th of May, 2501, Middenheim, Knights Panther Compound///

Early the next morning the party is awoken to grab a last breakfast at the barracks and then to head over to the Provost Marshal’s stores to draw their supplies and to be fitted with a suit of armour of choice (leather, studded leather, or chain), weapons and the rest of their gear. Horses have been saddled and are ready for them outside. 

Witch-Hunter Hammer is waiting there, dressed in dark gray travelers’ clothing over his mail shirt, dark brown greatcoat and black wide-brimmed hat. He is wearing a longsword at his left side and two cavalry pistols are stuffed into his belt. His horse is a huge black stallion, that dwarfs most of your riding horses and looks like it would bite anyone who gets to near. His black leather gloves and boots complete the outfit, and seem to fit the Witch-Hunters mood perfectly. 

“*Well ye dogs, get mounted I an’t got all bloody day to wait fer yer lot. We have a long hard ride ahead of us.*” 

Quickly mounting up, the party rides out of the Knights Panther Compound and into the streets of Middenheim. The city is as you remember it - crowded, cramped, smelly and full of far too many people. But what can you expect, its walls can grow no further. Exiting through the southwestern gate just as the sun is rising, they all are blessed with an amazing view of land below the mountain that Middenheim is set within. The Witch-Hunter leads the group down the mountain side, along the Grey Wolf Road and into the Drak Ward Forest.

After riding most of the morning in silence, the Witch-Hunter pulls up near a coach way-stop, the Three Feathers, and says “*We’ll get lunch here, and we can talk about what I expect of ye in the coming days*”

Dismounting he calls for the stableboy who appears shortly – a fat little bugger, until you realize that it is in fact a very fat Halfling, not a boy at all – comes to gather the horses “*Tops of the mornin’ tos ye all, mates. Will’ ye be a staying with us, or just stoppin’ fer a bite?*” he asks

“*Just for lunch, feed and water all the horses*” and tosses the stablehand a shilling. 

Inside, the Coach-Inn it is smoky from years of sot from the fireplace, and is mostly empty, except for a pair of poorly dressed merchants sitting in one corner, with a large smelly looking Norse bodyguard nearby. Witch-Hunter Hammer leads the group to the opposite corner and orders bread, cheese and mead for all. After the food and drink is delivered by the portly innkeeper, the Witch-Hunter looks at each of you in the eyes before starting… 

“*Well then, now that we be away from the city I will give ye a bit more of what is going on. I seek a – item – within the Barren Hills, a dangerous item. I don’t know its exact location but I have a good idea. Now the Barren Hills are within the domain of the Wittgenstein family. It is old and powerful and they have strong ties to the Graf's of Middenheim family that go back generations, so we must tread lightly.*” 

“*When we get there, I will be paying a visit to her ladyship while yer band will head off into the hills and seek out this 'item'. I have – suspicions – about the family that need to be confirmed.*”

“*The item ye’ll be seeking is a piece of Warp-Stone, a vile and perhaps pure piece of Chaos itself. It will probably look like a black-coarse stone, a meteor. ‘Oh how will we find it in all of this Barren Hills?’ ye ask – well again I have a pretty good idea where it should be but also ye should see signs of Chaos when ye get near it – warped trees, mutant animals – that kind of thing. I have a lead-box on Lord Mallet that I will give ye that ye will place the stone in. Under no circumstances should ye handle it. If ye do I burn ye at the stake myself, understand?*” his gaze coming to rest on Tritheim as he adds the last part. 

After a few seconds, his gaze shifts back onto the whole of the party - much to Tritheim's relief - “*When ye find the stone, deliver it to me. I'll be at the village of  Wittgenhdorf, which is down below the Wittgenstein castle. There is only one Inn there, so asks the innkeeper for ‘Merchant Wasmeier’ which is the name I will be using there. I expect ye dogs there within ten days' time, after we part ways.*”  

“*'Why am I entrusting yer lot with such and important and dangerous item' ye ask. Well, I knows I can trust ye, for the medallions that yer been wearing for the last month have left their - mark - on ye all that can be tracked by certain parties that are within my employment. Even if you take them off and throw them away today it be too late now. If ye even think about running I will track ye down too the ends of the world, torture ye worst then ye could ever image and then burn ye each at the stake. I find that those under the threat of a death sentence tend to be very loyal to those that hold the noose…*” 

The Witch-Hunter then sits back and takes a long pull from his mead before adding “*I suppose that if ye have questions, now is the time to ask them. But do not waste my time with the frivolous, I do not have a sense of humor and do not tolerate fools long…*”


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

*Grimmor*

As the band makes their way through Middenheim, Grimmor looks around. *"I remember some fine brawls.. Scowling Sally, who wasn't that much of a sally if you ken what I mean, Brutus the Brute, whose jaw was like stone, Marlog the Mauler... had metal placed into his fists, the cheat..."*

After listening to Max's address, Grimmor pipes up.
*"Are we getting paid for this?"* asks Grimmor. *"And Warpstone? So we would expect other interested... parties to be after it?"*

He scans the Norse bodyguard, wondering how he would be in a fistfight.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rat*



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Johannes looks around, making sure that nobody is listening to them, then in a hushed voice responds "My hopeless friend, this month wasn't a total waste of time after all, since we learned what it be to be a knight. Unfortunately, I fear we won't be alive long enough to tell the tale... I suspect they wouldn't want to let us anyway."
> 
> Johannes pauses, looking at the girl in front of him, trying to gauge if she could understand... "See, being a knight is all about parade and wearing gleaming steel. You can't do that and be dead at the same time. So lets a bunch of unfortunate cretins like ourselves do the dirty work on their behalf. But heck, isn't it what always happens with commoners and aristos? Let the former toil like slaves and the latter reap the benefits..."
> 
> His last idea Johannes prefered to keep to himself _"But I am no stupid peasant, and I intend to put my brilliant mind to use. Then we will see. Yes, we will see..."_.




"Well, that's life for ya. Still don't get why they give us the whole show to waster our life's. Bloody lot of them never had any problem wasting us without making such a show first."
She shrugs and tugs aways her dagger for a change.
"They take us for dead allrady but those foolish high and mighty typs don't know crap about surviving. Me's just sure of one thing. If we make it back somehow we can expect a damn knife in the back for our trouble. They'll never take us as bloody knights."

Inside the Three Feathers:

Still not daring to oppose the scary witch hunter Rat just mumbles to herself as she hears the happy news.
"Well ain't that bloody wonderfull. We're going to end up as mutant scum, then you'll have a reason to burn us. This so ain't my week."
At least they are getting decent food for a change and she wolfes it down with amazing speed.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*



			
				Grimmor said:
			
		

> After listening to Max's address, Grimmor pipes up.
> *"Are we getting paid for this?"* asks Grimmor. *"And Warpstone? So we would expect other interested... parties to be after it?"*




Witch-Hunter glares at Grimmor for a second and then gives him a humorless smile, saying "*Ye work for the betterment of the Empire now, but ye gets some coin for yer troubles. Depends on how little you disappoint me*"

"*As for others looking for the stone, well it may have been sitting up in those hills for 20 years now so I don't think so. But one never knows*" 



			
				Rat said:
			
		

> Still not daring to oppose the scary witch hunter Rat just mumbles to herself as she hears the happy news.
> "Well ain't that bloody wonderfull. We're going to end up as mutant scum, then you'll have a reason to burn us. This so ain't my week."
> At least they are getting decent food for a change and she wolfes it down with amazing speed.




Hammer glacing at Rat, but does not say anything.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 31, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*



			
				Witch-Hunter Hammer said:
			
		

> “The item ye’ll be seeking is a piece of Warp-Stone, a vile and perhaps pure piece of Chaos itself. It will probably look like a black-coarse stone, a meteor. ‘Oh how will we find it in all of this Barren Hills?’ ye ask – well again I have a pretty good idea where it should be but also ye should see signs of Chaos when ye get near it – warped trees, mutant animals – that kind of thing. I have a lead-box on Lord Mallet that I will give ye that ye will place the stone in. Under no circumstances should ye handle it. If ye do I burn ye at the stake myself, understand?”
> 
> “When ye find the stone, deliver it to me."
> 
> “I suppose that if ye have questions, now is the time to ask them."




Johannes is a little nervous. He fears that other ears than theirs could listen. Halflings innkeepers have a bad habit of spending their time speaking to everyone, and merchants are notorious for bringing all sort of gossips far away. As such, he tries to speak not too loud and asks: 

"I have two questions Witch-Hunter Hammer. The first is, that I well know how dangerous a warpstone is, and that I would never put my hands on it. A lead box seems scant protection to me, and how are we supposed to take it from where it is and put it in the box, especially if that box ain't large enough? Then, what happens to us once we have brought the item back to you? I mean, about our status of condemned criminals..."


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[OOC: Damn Karl, we posted nearly at the same time!]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Johannes said:
			
		

> "I have two questions Witch-Hunter Hammer. The first is, that I well know how dangerous a warpstone is, and that I would never put my hands on it. A lead box seems scant protection to me, and how are we supposed to take it from where it is and put it in the box, especially if that box ain't large enough? Then, what happens to us once we have brought the item back to you? I mean, about our status of condemned criminals..."




Looking at the former professor, the Witch-Hunter says "*Ye all be Knights Panthers now lad. Didn't they tell ye, the only way ye get out of the order is when they bury ye in the ground. But I would suppose that if ye perform well for me, ye will be allowed more freedoms. Maybe someday ye might even regain control of yer lives. I might even need ye help with other quests for the Empire.*"

"*As for the 'box', there are additional - precautions - that have been added to it by 'specialist'. Just yer types as I understand it. I have only dealt with warpstone a few times before, and generally a stone this large is something ye would only find far north in the Chaos Wastes. Inside the box ye will find lead prods and lead lined gloves that should protect ye for a short time*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rat*

Mallory doesn't believe a word of it. Her fingers make a quick warding sign against the ruinous powers and she silently sends a short prayer to Sigmar.
_Ending up some warp mutated beast wasn't my idea of fun. The executiouner might have been a mery compared to this._
Even though she know it serves no more purpose she slips of the medallion, ready to loose it at the next best opportunity. Maybe it has even more nasty magic in it.


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

*"Well they're not chaining me up again..."* snarls Grimmor to his comrades. *"Next time they come at me with manacles, they're getting a headfull of Gnasher!"* He waves his head around.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rat*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *"Well they're not chaining me up again..."* snarls Grimmor to his comrades. *"Next time they come at me with manacles, they're getting a headfull of Gnasher!"* He waves his head around.




"Sure, THAT'S going to impress a charging unit of Knights Panther. Bloody bastards know their buisness, they've been using scum like us to do their dirty work for like forever or so. Sigmar beware them of having to get their own hands dirty. Let's get the bloody stone, once they've got what they want they'll most likely forgot vermin like us even exists."
She finishes the last food and cheks over her weapons. Somehow she's sure this won't be as easy as the witch hunter says. Someone going to try to kill them. Someone allways does...


----------



## Turanil (Dec 31, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes tries to remember what he could know about a warpstone [OOC: Knowledge (arcana) +10, roll of 20+10=30] , and then about the Wittgenstein family [OOC: Knowledge (local) +10, natural roll of 1].


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[OOC: Cannot believe it; first roll a natural 20, then second roll a natural 1. If you would prefer that to players rolling their dice, there is an Online Dice Roller that sends the result to email adresses (i.e.: can be that of player plus that of DM).]


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

*Gunther*

Gunther keeps a close eye on each of his companions during the Witch Hunter's speech. _I wonder if each of them trusts this man as little as I do,_ he mused. _Not for me to go against the orders of such a high and mighty man. He could have me burned at the stake with a word. Who knows, perhaps he means to do just that once we are 'tainted' by the stone._ 

Gunther had heard of warpstone before. In his years of service, the unit's Bright Wizard had spoken of the twisted magic of the Skaven in hushed tones. _Seems like something to be avoided by sane men rather than seeked out, if I remember correctly. That wizard said it could twist the body and mind, and that the rat-men used it to create strange beasts that could rend a man in half with brutal claws. _

The former soldier bristles a bit at the Witch Hunter's comments about a life of service to the Knights Panther, but quickly regains his composure. _I will take advantage of an opportunity given,_ he thought. _Maybe this is my chance to prove my worth to my family. Ahh, why bother. My father could care less, as long as I am not spending his coin. _ 

Gunther glances across the table at Rat, who is visibly nervous at the prospect of the task set ahead of them. "Not to worry, young lady. With your skill at archery, we would be best served by keeping you at least a handful of paces away from the foe at all times.",  he said. "We are all in this predicament together, and we need to work as a team if we want to get out alive. Unless, of course, to serve the Empire, we must sacrifice our lives.", he adds with a deep nod towards Hammer, and a barely noticable wink towards Mallory.


----------



## scranford (Dec 31, 2004)

*Seif-al-Din*

Seif listens to the threatning speach of the Witch Hunter with minimal interest. He is protected by the blessing of Moshar, and need not fear this "Warp Stone". It is easier for these easterners to blame their foul natures and chaotic intent on something else, but he knows it is only their lack of devotion to purpose that generates this behavior. He always has a purpose. Finding this stone is now his purpose. And, as a part of this band, keeping them alive is becoming a secondary purpose. Even if there is no stone to fear, there will assuradly be dangers aplenty, ahd he for one will not be caught unawares. 

"it is mid-day, and I must pray". "Please come to me when we are ready to depart". "I am ready for this trial".

*With that Seif heads to the door of the inn, to find a spot for his devotions*.  

[OCC: Please feel free to make my dice rolls for me. I travel for work, and sometimes can't post right away, so this will keep the game moving]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Johannes tries to remember what he could know about a warpstone [OOC: Knowledge (arcana) +10, roll of 20+10=30] , and then about the Wittgenstein family [OOC: Knowledge (local) +10, natural roll of 1].
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [OOC: Cannot believe it; first roll a natural 20, then second roll a natural 1. If you would prefer that to players rolling their dice, there is an Online Dice Roller that sends the result to email adresses (i.e.: can be that of player plus that of DM).]




(occ It is totally up to you, we are on the honor system and I trust people's rolls. I play and run a few games I really like when I get to roll  
If you would prefer the dice roller, my *email* is <greenkarl @ hotmail . com> (remove spaces).
With the natural 20, does Johannes what to spend an Action Point to get a critical success on his first Knowledge roll? I am not activating a Critical Failure for the second roll, you simply know nothing about the noble family.
Without a critical, Johannes knows that warpstone is said to be a part of chaos. Generally found in meteors, etc it tends to be dangerous only through long-term exposure, but eating or drinking material from a contaminated area is a sure way to get you sick (mental and/or physical). Ground up, it does have a number of magical uses, from boosting a wizards power, to allowing the casting of certain rituals (rules way, it can boost your effective 'caster' level, and increase your 'threshold' to resist 'damage'. It can also be used to 'open' ones mind to the 'higher planes' allowing something like astral projection or something similar). It is also it most addictive and most dangerous in this form; causing mutations and insanity. Often times, areas where a meteor stuck, warpstone dusk caused from its landing, is what causes the most serious mutations and insanity. If it is ground up and refined, then these side effects are far less server, but the refinement process is fairly long and involved. 
Johannes knows that many wizards will pay a hefty some of coin for even a small amount of warpstone.
Oh yea I am not sure if I was clear but Johannes has his spellbook, what does it look like anyway? /occ)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*The Three Feather's Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

The Witch-Hunter watches Rat and Gunther but remains silent. He glances at Gunther with a hard stare, grunts and takes another drink of his mead.



			
				Seif said:
			
		

> "it is mid-day, and I must pray". "Please come to me when we are ready to depart". "I am ready for this trial".
> 
> *With that Seif heads to the door of the inn, to find a spot for his devotions*.




The Witch-Hunter nods his head to Seif, saying "*I find ye when we are ready to go*"

Outside, Seif, finds a nice quick place around the outside wall of the Coach-Inn where he will not be bothered and is facing the correct direction


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rat*

Still with much to say Rat regardless shuts up once the Witch-Hunter looks at her. She doesn't like that at all. She's sure she'd like being burned at the stake even less but few other things could compete... .


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Grimmor looks for a drink at the Inn. *"Charge it to Max... the guy with the ... big hat,"* the dwarf says. *"Hey Norsie boy, you smell so bad your ma must have mated with a boar! Haha!"* he heckles the Norse bodyguard.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Three Feathers Inn, May 13th, mid-day*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Grimmor looks for a drink at the Inn. *"Charge it to Max... the guy with the ... big hat,"* the dwarf says. *"Hey Norsie boy, you smell so bad your ma must have mated with a boar! Haha!"* he heckles the Norse bodyguard.




The Norseman's drink spits up at the 'insult' "*Wats?! Wats de'd yos just says ta me yea littl' bugger?*" he then stands, towering over the dwarf. He sets his large greataxe onto the table and takes a step towards Grimmor.  

One of the merchants says "*Ragnar, ignore that runt, we have important business and have not time to entertain your baser pleasures!*" and then he fixes the dwarf with a deadly glare. Grimmor notices that both the merchants are dressed poorly but that the both have wide fighting-dirks at the sides. The way they look at the dwarf is not the way normal merchants do either, as most then be shy away from him like the plague.

Ragnar remains standing, not returning to his seat, but not moving forward either. 

Witch-Hunter Hammer orders another mead, and looks over at others sitting at the table "*Well have ye no other questions? Not a very curious lot are ye? That may suit ye wall*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

*"I seyz your ma mated with a boar, yer pig-eared Norseman!"* Grimmor says to Ragnar. He also puts away his axe and his eyes twinkle at the possibility of a bar brawl. He waits for the Norseman to come over rather than engaging him close to the merchants' table.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 1, 2005)

*Rat*

With a sleep move Rat has her bag at her side, the last food in her mouth and her bow in her hand. Not to use it, just to have her priced possesion with her the moment she runs away from this barroom brawl. She's real poor at that and somhow someone allways ends up with her dagger in his guts. Of course she has no idea how that happened...
But she's sure that a certain witch hunter would not take that too kindly now so she gets ready to run. 
"Ye don't be the questioning type around a Witch-Hunter and live Sir, so we're shutting our traps. Simple as that."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 1, 2005)

*Gunther*

Gunther claps the Norseman on the back with a grin. "Never met one quite like Grimmor, eh Ragnar? He's always itching for a brawl. Those insults are not to be taken seriously. Hell, give him back a bit of what he's dishing out! You're as serious as a priest of Morr!"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

The Witch-Hunter turns his icy gaze onto Mellory and after a second he nods his head "*Ye just might be smart then ye look lass*" still ignoring the potential brawl. 

Ragner looks between Grimmor and the two merchants. 
(occ Sense Motive roll (for Gunther I am giving him just a +0), Grimmor natural 20, Gunther 16, Johannes 12+1 =13, Mellory/Rat 10+2=12. Gunther and Grimmor both get the idea that Ragner might just be a bit afraid of the two merchants. It could be his job, but it is a bit odd /occ)

The fat innkeeper comes out from behind the bar and sputters "*Oi please now govners, lets nots have us a fight' aye? Hows abot a free mead for eachs of ye, aye?*" he says in almost a pleading voice (note he is human, the halfling you has see what the stableboy).


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

*"Pah... all right, free mead is as good as a brawl. You'll keep yer tables intact today! And bring a roast for me will ya?"* says Grimmor to the innkeeper. 

*"There's something not right about those merchants,"* mutters Grimmor to the others.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 1, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

While the smelly norseman and the quarrelsome dwarf are about to start a brawl in the tavern, Johannes seems to become oblivious of what's happening. He tries to search in his memories something else he believes to have read about warpstone. Something important... [OOC: in other words, yes, I spend 1 action point for a critical success with my Knowledge (arcana) check.]





			
				Grimmor said:
			
		

> "There's something not right about those merchants"



Johannes is suddenly drawn back to the situation at hand by Grimmor's words. He looks at the merchants, but doesn't think to notice anything. Then, seeing that Witch-hunter Hammer is not looking at him, decides to cast a Detect Magic spell as discreetly as possible. [OOC: d20 roll of 5, +4=9, so casting roll is failed. Burn die: roll of 4 on d6, so Johannes loses 1 point of Strength in the process.] He then looks weary for a moment...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[OOC: Okay, lets roll at home. It's easier and faster.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Three-Feathers Inn, May 13th, mid-day*



			
				Grimmor said:
			
		

> *"Pah... all right, free mead is as good as a brawl. You'll keep yer tables intact today! And bring a roast for me will ya?"* says Grimmor to the innkeeper.
> 
> *"There's something not right about those merchants,"* mutters Grimmor to the others.




The innkeeper comes with the dwarf's drink, smiling and bowing. Witch-Hunter Hammer waves him away and then to Grimmor in a low voice he replies "*Smugglers or look-outs for local bandits more then likely but hardly business of ours. More confident than then I'd expect though...*"


----------



## Turanil (Jan 1, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*



			
				Witch-Hunter Hammer said:
			
		

> "Smugglers or look-outs for local bandits more then likely but hardly business of ours. More confident than then I'd expect though..."




Johannes doesn't like that. Trying to recover from the spellcasting draining, he hazards: 
"Hahem, as long as we are sure these smugglers didn't hear your speech and my questions about warpstones, I agree they are no business of ours. Just let hope they indeed didn't get any clue of our own business in this region..."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 1, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Witch-Hunter turns his icy gaze onto Mellory and after a second he nods his head "*Ye just might be smart then ye look lass*" still ignoring the potential brawl.




Her answer is half a sigh but still understandable.
"Yeah right, and a lot of good did it do me."
She's still ready to get her distance from any possible brawl any second but she's sure not to miss any free drinks.
"Let's just not mess in their buisness. They'll be happy enough to keep a low profile I guess. No one wants attention. You never know then end up a bloody Knight Panther one morning."
Even in her situation she has to smile at that.
_A knight, whatever else I'll at least die high above my station._


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Turanil  said:
			
		

> [OOC: in other words, yes, I spend 1 action point for a critical success with my Knowledge (arcana) check.]




(occ Johannes remembers where there was a book on how to make and refine the warpstone dust, stuck in one of the back libraries at the University.  
He also knows some basic theories on how to use it, and had read a so-called 'forbidden' tomb on how the followers of Chaos used it... especially the rat-people called Skaven. Their whole society is based on warpstone; it is the bases of the monetary system, much of their technology and sorcery, a reward for hard-work, everything. /occ)





			
				Turanil  said:
			
		

> [OOC: d20 roll of 5, +4=9, so casting roll is failed. Burn die: roll of 4 on d6, so Johannes loses 1 point of Strength in the process.] He then looks weary for a moment...




(occ Remember I changed _Burn Effects_ a bit, so that now for Adepts it does *non-lethal* damage instead of Strength, but there it is spell level +1d6 (so a Zero level spell one dice of possible damage, 1st level spell you would roll two dice, etc). The only way to recover non-lethal damage is through rest (healing spells have no affect on it). Casting spell higher then your ability still causes the normal Constitution damage. So Johannes only lost 1 non-lethal hp. see Talking-the-talk first post a little about why /occ)


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Grimmor downs the mead, a pleased look on his face. He brings the mug over and toasts the Norseman's mug. *"So what ya doing in these parts and who are these fops yer guardin'?"* he whispers conspirationally so the merchants don't see.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

(occ Just as a note, the Norseman and 'merchants' are on the other side of the inn... if Grimmor whats to walk over he can... /occ)


----------



## Krug (Jan 2, 2005)

_Yeah he walks over.  _


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*



> Grimmor downs the mead, a pleased look on his face. He brings the mug over and toasts the Norseman's mug. *"So what ya doing in these parts and who are these fops yer guardin'?"* he whispers conspirationally so the merchants don't see.




The two merchants glare at Grimmor and then Ragnar, but they say nothing to him and then go back to whisper among themselves. When the dwarf whispers to the Norseman, he takes anoter pull of his mead and snarls "*Bugger off runt*" but does not look at the dwarf


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 2, 2005)

Gunther calls for a second glass of cheap wine. "It looks as though these might be our last moments of peace before the journey. Why not raise a toast to our endeavor? I am certain that with the guidance of our Lordship here, we will have great success. After all, if Sigmar Heldenhammer Himself is on our side, who can be against us?" Gunther raises his glass towards Hammer, Rat, and Johannes. "Now where has that dwarf gotten off to? I think we can trust that Easterner to stay discreet, but our dwarven friend has a mouth that runs faster than my horse!"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

Outback, Seif-al-Din is just finishing his mid-day prays when a noise from the woods catchs his attention... it sounded like the growl of a large cat, but he has never heard of them coming so close to human habitation. Maybe these northern cats are different, but...


*Inside the Coach-Inn*
Witch-Hunter Hammer raises his laugh and smiles "*Who indeed?*" is his only reply


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Not taking the insult in stride or just willing for an excuse to start a brawl, Grimmor punches the Norseman as he's drinking.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

(occ Remember you can make all your rolls. Something like this...

[OCC - Grimmor punchs the Norseman, Brawl attack roll 9 +8=17; if he hits Damage is 1d6+5 =8 points nonlethal damage]

IF you want me to make your rolls, then include all the info in your OCC post. Something like this...

[OCC - Grimmor punchs the Norseman, Brawl attack bonus +8, Damage is 1d6+5 nonlethal]

Something like that ok?

Ops one more thing, in the *FIRST* round include your Initiative please /occ)


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Initiative roll: 12

Grimmor punches the Norseman for his insult. 

Brawl attack roll: 10+8=18 Damage:1d6 2+5=7 nonlethal

PS: I'm ok with you taking over the rolls for this to resolve the combat, particualrly if the others don't join in. I don't want it to take up too many posts.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rat*

"Oh why do I even bother."
Rat sighs as Grimmor walks towards the Norse. She just makes sure that the rest of her group are between her and a possible fight and then concentrates on her drink again.



			
				Gunther said:
			
		

> Gunther calls for a second glass of cheap wine. "It looks as though these might be our last moments of peace before the journey. Why not raise a toast to our endeavor? I am certain that with the guidance of our Lordship here, we will have great success. After all, if Sigmar Heldenhammer Himself is on our side, who can be against us?" Gunther raises his glass towards Hammer, Rat, and Johannes.




She raises her glass like the rest while mumbling to herself.
"Knowing my luck, the great enchanter Drachenfels himself."



			
				Ghunter said:
			
		

> "Now where has that dwarf gotten off to? I think we can trust that Easterner to stay discreet, but our dwarven friend has a mouth that runs faster than my horse!"




"He's of being a male."
She points at Grimmor as he punches the Norse with a grin.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

(occ Don't worry if they are slow on posting I will post for them  /occ)

Grimmor suddenly slams a big meaty fist into the side of Ragnar's head and knocks him over. He stands with a roar and says "*I'll rip yer spine out fer that!!*" 

The two merchants are surprised but don't seem to react right away...

(occ END Surprise Round.

Actions for Round 1 for all?
Krug post your actions (and if you want rolls)
Everyone else, please post your Actions and rolls (or bonuses)
Once I know I wil post the result, if someone has not replied by tomorrow night (my time) I will post your action for you (i.e. you watch) 
Oh note, Ragner did not fall, just descriptions/occ)


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Grimmor continues his assault. *"You couldna tear the spine off a crippled frog!!"* he shouts, as he punches at Ragnar again.*"Name's Rockfist, and let me introduce ya to them!"* he shouts, eager for a good bout after being cooped up in prison and training camp for too  long.

To hit roll: 12+8 = 20
Damage: 5+5=10 NL


----------



## scranford (Jan 3, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

About the same time Seif hears the strange growl from the woods, he hears the distinct sound of combat coming from inside the tavern. Not really caring what is happening inside the building, he draws Thunder-Kiss, and stares in the direction of the sound...

[OOC Spot Check +1, Listen Check +1]

Seif will not go after the animal, and will try to judge its intent before taking any action. Just to be on the safe side however he starts backing towards where the horses are kept. No need to have them spooked by whatever is out there. Then awaits the next action.

[OOC are the horses behaving nervously?]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Three Feather Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

Outside the Inn

Seif, drawing his great curved sword, looks first at the tree-line and then back towards the stable...
Spot roll into the trees 8+1=9, Listen again 17+1=18. Spot roll at the Stables 18+1 =19
...He sees nothing in the trees there is to much cover over there, but he thinking he hears one to two animals out there hiss at each other - and the sounds of what might be 'eatting'? 
Looking towards the stables he notices that yes indeed the horses are moving and huffing in the stalls, nervous for sure. But he also notices the fat stablehand, the 'Halfling' fellow staring at him. He seems to notice you noticing him and ducks out-of-sight


----------



## scranford (Jan 3, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

"Stableman", Seif hailed the halfling in his heavily accented voice."I request your attendance"
He then waits for the stableman to approach.

If the halfling approaches Seif asks him if he hears the snarling in the woods, and if so what does he think it is. 

[OOC - If the stableman is uncooporative, or too silent, Seif will attempt to intimidate him into being more cooporative. Intimidate +8]


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 3, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "He's off being a male."
> She points at Grimmor as he punches the Norse with a grin.




Gunther raises his voice above the ruckus. "Those sort of predjudices will get you nowhere in life, my dear Mallory.",  he says, calmly drawing his pistols. He raises the business end of one towards the air and places the other in front of him on the table. Turning to Hammer, he smiles and says, "I have found that nothing takes the life out of a brawl like a well-placed shot into the ceiling. The threat of actual lasting damage, you know."









*OOC:*


 Initiative roll 12. Hold my action until the end of the round, then fire the pistol into the ceiling unless Hammer or one of my companions stops me.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 3, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

A fight erupting at the first stop, is not a good omen for the party's discretion in its endeavour. Johannes harbors a look of consternation on his face. He does nothing special during the fight, but nonetheless looks around to prevent being caught by surprise. "_So this is the life of a knight heh? Mmmmh... it seems this nightmare is not coming to an end very soon... But the chambermaid will pay for that. I swear!_"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Gunther raises his voice above the ruckus. "Those sort of predjudices will get you nowhere in life, my dear Mallory.",  he says, calmly drawing his pistols.[/COLOR]





"That's bloody great but I'm busy enough just getting through life anyway."



			
				Ghunter said:
			
		

> He raises the business end of one towards the air and places the other in front of him on the table. Turning to Hammer, he smiles and says, "I have found that nothing takes the life out of a brawl like a well-placed shot into the ceiling. The threat of actual lasting damage, you know."





Rat raises and eyebrow, half shoked and half amused.
"The word escalation mean anything to you?"

Under the table her hand grips her dagger again just in case that Ghunter's action will cause this to become fight with weapons instead of ending it.

ooc: doing nothing yet, just going to dodge whatever comes flying in her direction.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Three-Feather Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

Inside

Ragnar rush Grimmor roar and rush forward slamming his fist into the dward and rocking the little warrior back on his feet, but not knocking him down. Instead, Grimmor returns the Norseman's blow with one of his own into the man's stomach. He grunts and takes a step back but does not fall roaring agin.

The merchants jump back and start yelling at Ragnar, cursing Grimmor, etc. as the Inn keeper is almost crying.

Over at the party's table, Witch-Hunter Hammer simply looks at Gunther and says calmly "*The bullet and powder is coming out of yer pay*"
(occ up to you if you wish to fire)

Ragnar's Initiative 19, Attack roll 23 to hit, nonlethal damage of 9 points (minus your DR) =6 points

Outside

The fat Halfling's head appears around the stable and smiling nervously he says "*Oi hell'o m'lard...ah ma' I hepp ya?*"


----------



## scranford (Jan 3, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

"I am Seif-al-Din, and I would know the name of the person I am addressing". "Come closer, and tell me if you hear a strange sound from yonder woods". "Is this normal, or have you heard such before"? "By the way the animals are restless I would think, this should require an investigation, or is there something happening here I am unaware or unfamiliar with"?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Over at the party's table, Witch-Hunter Hammer simply looks at Gunther and says calmly "*The bullet and powder is coming out of yer pay*"
> (occ up to you if you wish to fire)




"Ahh. Perhaps I will wait to see what happens first. Waste not, want not.", he says with a nervous laugh. Gunther stands up from his chair, watching the brawl carefully.

Edit: error


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Grimmor crouches in pain after the Norseman's punch, but refuses to acknowledge it.*"You punch like a sick halfling grrl!"* he says, as he returns the punch at the Norseman's kidneys.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 3, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes still thinks he is not made for this kind of brutish life. Then, he suddenly gets the bright idea that going outside may spare him of being involved in a tavern fight if things degenerate. 

"I am going to see if nothing bad happens to our horses. After all, smugglers around can also mean thieves who would take on the opportunity to rob us while we are occupied..." With that Johannes gives a brief glance to Witch-Hunter Hammer and leaves the room (taking care of being away from the two brawlers).


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Three-Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

Outback of the Coach-Inn

The fat little Halfling steps out from the stables and slowly approaches Seif-al-Din, but not to close. Bowing and staring with some nervousness at the south-man’s huge scimitar he says “*Whi’d dat just be da dogs m’lurd, wes fed them around this here time… da get mighty hungry, that da do m’lord. Shouldn’t ye be a getting’ aback to yer friends m’lord?*”
Sense Motives Seif-al-Din roll 4+3 =7
The Halfling seems sincere enough, if more then a little nervous, but then you do have a large tulwar draw that could probably cut him in half…

Inside the Coach-Inn 

The two brawlers continue trading blows roaring insults at each other, but neither drawing steel – Ranger swinging and kicking at the dwarf, Grimmor landing hard blows into the Norseman, neither looks to be ready to stop

Johannes shaking his head in disgust, slips out of his tavern chair and out the nearby door… while the two merchants curse both of the fighters, mostly Ranger, while the Inn-Keeper moans and looks at the party’s table to maybe stop the fight. 

Witch-Hunter Hammer seems to ignore the fight with great disinterested, but Gunther hears him mutter somewhat “*Something sure is not right with those Merchants… and that fat man an’t exactly inspiring me either.*”

He then shouts out “*Inn-Keeper, another round of ales here*” causing the man to jump almost out of his boots and then bow and race into the back. Hammer shakes his head “*Something an’t right at all…*” he then sighs out loud…

Under the table, Rat watches the brawl but so far they are not getting any closer to where she is.

Ranger attack roll vs. Grimmor is 26, Damage is 8 (-3DR)= 5pts of non-lethal damage; Grimmor’s counter blows, Attack roll 14+8=22, Damage is 8 pts of non-lethal damage


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

Grimmor punches out with a left hook, impacting the Norseman's kidneys.
*"Hah! Can you take the punishment? Yer boarswine sissy!"* rants the dwarf.
Attack roll: 9+8 = 17
Damage: 4+5 = 9
_PS: You can take over the rolling anytime you want.  _


----------



## scranford (Jan 4, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

"It is indeed a strange country that feeds its animals in the woods". "I believe I shall have a look over there myself, though I'm sure you wouldn't be dishonest with me".

*Seif slowely begins to approach the area where the sounds were occuring*.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, mid-day*

Outside the Coach-Inn

Seif approaches the tree line and sees that there is a slight dip there, where the Coach-Inn is on a small raise. Looking and listening…
Spot 11+1 =12, Listen 18+1=19, second spot roll 17+1=18
…he still cannot see what is making the noise but is sounds like no dogs you have ever heard before. Looking closer you see some a dark stain on a number of firs and brush that line the tree line - it looks like blood? 

Glancing back towards the Halfling you find that he is no longer standing there, he disappeared again. Just then Johannes comes around the corner towards the stales, muttering something about the foolishness of dwarves…


Inside the Coach-Inn

Ragnar and Grimmor continue slamming their fists and knees into each other, neither giving ground, neither falling although it is apparent to all the Dwarf is getting the upper hand as blood flows freely from the Norseman bloods and he is moving slower then when he started the fight.

The two merchants curse the Norseman one last time and then turn and start going up the stairwell nearby to the upper floors saying something about firing the man.

The Innkeeper has not reappeared and Witch-Hunter Hammer says "*Gunther, find that fat man for me will ye. Oh and keep yer pistols out… something is not right. Rat get out from under the table, ye might just have to start earning yer keep a little sooner then I figured…*" and while he does not stand or look worried at all, Gunther notices that the Witch-Hunters hands are moving towards one of his cavalry pistols.   

Ragnar total attack roll 11 a miss, Grimmor's punch hits and staggers the Norseman but he does not fall!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 4, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes notices Seif and approaches him. "Hello Seif! What's going here? Are you studying the landscape?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

Grimmor continues his barrage. *"Pah... here, this is to jog your memory!"* he says, as he punches at the Norseman's stomach.

_To hit roll: 15 + 8 = 23
Damage: 4+5 = 9_


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Outside the Coach-Inn
> 
> Inside the Coach-Inn
> 
> ...




"Ah and me was hoping that can wait till tonight."
She slides out on the side in an attempt to get behind the In-keeper. While he's busy looking worried at the fight and the table she tries to get right behind him. In her opínion there is no better way to get answers than asking someone who fears the knife between his shoulders.


----------



## scranford (Jan 4, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

"Greetings Johannes"

"Something is not right here". "Do you not hear this strange noise". " I intend to see what is causing it". "It would be my honor, if you were to watch my back".


----------



## Turanil (Jan 4, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Johannes takes his pistol and listens for a moment. [OOC: Listen check: 17+10=27]

- "Okay Seif, I watch your back but... Hey! Wait a minute!"

Johannes tries to think quickly. He has no particular knowledge of nature, but is not bothered by this fact. When he doesn't know something, he makes it up. He doesn't see it as a lie though; rather a clever deduction from his brilliant mind.

- "Seif, there is something wrong with that animal. Even big predators normally don't approach inhabited areas. Then, if this predator was on the hunt he would stay quiet, not make itself detected in growling. It means, this animal is here because it used to come here..." Johannes holds his pistol more firmly, looking all around, while standing a few feet behind the warrior. - "You know what Seif? We just discovered we are in a den of cutthroats. Now if they are used to rob the travellers who stop here, the best way to get rid of their corpses once they have been robbed, would be to have them being eaten by some local predators... Hey, the one we are hearing now certainly doesn't eat potato peelings!"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Outside the Coach-Inn

(occ Just want to make sure what the two of you are doing... 	Johannes does indeed hear two large cats of some kind. He thinks about 40 or 50 feet into the tree line and down the hill a bit /occ)

Inside the Coach-Inn

Ragnar and Grimmor trade blows again, but the Norseman has been betten to badly, the hammerlike blows of the dwarf stagger him back a few steps and then trying to shake his he falls backwards onto the group out cold.

Gunther, followed by Rat head for the door that Inn-Keeper disappeared behind. Gunther makes it first and peering through the door sees the Inn-Keeper and the Halfling standing by a door to the outside about 30 feet away. They are whispering something that he can not hear.

Witch-Hunter Hammer appears next to Grimmor, who is swaying something from the beating he has taken, handing the dwarf his axe "*Well I hope ye had fun cause now its time to get to work. Come with me we are going up to have a word with those 'merchants'*"

Ragnar's attack roll is 21, damage is 7 (-3DR) =4 points of nonlethal damage (Grimmor is now down 15 points of nonlethal damage). His blow finally exceeded Ragnar's Hit Points

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

*"Never, ever call a dwarf a runt!"* says Grimmor, giving the Norseman a good hard kick to the kidneys. He looks pleased with himself, and goes off to pick up the mead and drinking it while following behind the Witch-Hunter. Showing stained teeth, he smiles at rest of the group. *"Ah that was a good fight... really gets me vitals going."* He throws the mug to the floor.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

> *"Never, ever call a dwarf a runt!"* says Grimmor, giving the Norseman a good hard kick to the kidneys. He looks pleased with himself, and goes off to pick up the mead and drinking it while following behind the Witch-Hunter. Showing stained teeth, he smiles at rest of the group. *"Ah that was a good fight... really gets me vitals going."* He throws the mug to the floor.




Witch-Hunter Hammer says "*Up the stairs Sir Knight, lead the way. I will follow... and before ye say anything, I can fire these over yer head, while you can't swing that axe iffin' I be in the lead*"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Gunther, followed by Rat head for the door that Inn-Keeper disappeared behind. Gunther makes it first and peering through the door sees the Inn-Keeper and the Halfling standing by a door to the outside about 30 feet away. They are whispering something that he can not hear.




"Hoy, there, Innkeeper. Milord would like to have a word with you."  Gunther holds his pistol at his hip, wary for motion from the two. "The both of you stay put until he arrives, if you know what's best." 









*OOC:*


 Gunther rolls 1d20, getting [13] = (13) for Initiative. 
Gunther rolls 1d20+10, getting [15,10] = (25) for Intimidate.

 I mean to hold any action until the two react. If they look about to bolt, raise my pistol to threaten them, using Intimidate, to stay put or I will fire.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 4, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

[OOC: Johannes remains 10 feet almost behind Seif. If he sees the cat coming out, he will shoot one with his pistol, but only if he thinks he doesn't risk hitting Seif inadvertently (he doesn't shoot in melee, but as soon as he sees the beast appear). Thereafter, he spends his next round reloading, to fire again the following round. You can roll for me to speed up the fight.]

Johannes looks pale, but ready to shoot at the cats...


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Hoy, there, Innkeeper. Milord would like to have a word with you."  Gunther holds his pistol at his hip, wary for motion from the two. "The both of you stay put until he arrives, if you know what's best."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In one fluid motion and arrow is drawn and her bow targeted at the man, the halfling not considered important enough to be a target.
"What my friend here tries to tell ya is move and your carrion food. He's got a nice way t'express himself doesn't he?"

ooc: no dice to hand again Karl so I'll leave that to you. If they move they catch an arrow. Huzza.


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

*"What another fight?"* says Grimmor, as the group draws their arms. He hefts his axe up. *"This time there'll be blood yes?"* snickers the 'Knight'.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Three Feathers, Coach-Inn, May 113th, midday*

Outside the Coach-Inn (update from last round)

Seif nods and starts into the tree line, moving as quickly as he can, with Johannes about 10 feet behind him, pistol at the ready. About 15 feet in, he hears the growling a bit louder and deep in the throat – like a warning. He can now make out two large brown hunting cats of some kind. They are smaller then the plains lions that he had seen in his homeland, but still big enough to weigh as much as a fully grown man. They were fighting over the body of a young man or woman that is laying there, dragging it deeper into the forest. Both have stopped now and looking at Seif, their eyes reflecting what little light there is in the shadows of the trees. 

From behind him, Johannes also can make them out (at present they have concealment bonus of from the leaves and brush around them), but he can see both are clearly hungry and not to happy by your presences 

Spot 14+1=15, Listen 12+1=13, Johannes Spot roll 12+10=22 

(Continuing this round)

Initiative: Cats 14, Seif 12+2= 14, Johannes 12+0 =12

The cats both seem hesitant to charge the south-man, but they are not backing up, in fact both take a step or two closer, and then hunch down, the hairs on the shoulders standing almost straight up. Angry growls are coming from both of their throats…


Inside the Coach-Inn

As Gunther steps into the kitchen (followed by Rat with an arrow drawn), points a pistol at the pair and speaks up the fat innkeeper screams – not unlike a woman – and raises his hands “*Oh please don’t kill me! I didn’t have nothing to do with it – it was Marcus and Dieter, they did it, they wanted the woman – not me, PLEASE! *” he begs in a loud winy voice

The fat Halfling holds up his hands and smiles stupidly and takes a step back towards the door (you can fire if you wish to, he _should_ be flat-footed) and says “*Oi now govners’ I jost the stable’boy an’ all, I’se a no’bod’ an’ dats be the gods’ honest toth it is.*” 

Grimmor starts up the stairs with the Witch-Hunter behind him, and both pistols drawn.
Listen check for both, Grimmor 10+0=10, Witch-Hunter something but he remains quite (Grimmor will be at the top next round)

Actions?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The fat Halfling holds up his hands and smiles stupidly and takes a step back towards the door (you can fire if you wish to, he _should_ be flat-footed) and says “*Oi now govners’ I jost the stable’boy an’ all, I’se a no’bod’ an’ dats be the gods’ honest toth it is.*”




_I don't trust that halfling_, Gunther thinks. Raising the pistol, he aims carefully and squeezes of a shot, aiming at the door that he was inching towards.

"I said don't move, runtling!"









*OOC:*




Attack roll: Gunther rolls 1d20+3, getting [8,3] = (11)


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

*"What's going on here? Who do we need to chop up?"* grumbles Grimmor.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

> *"What's going on here? Who do we need to chop up?"* grumbles Grimmor.




As they start walking up the stairs (before the shot) he says in a low voice "*Not sure yet, but someting stinks in this place and it an't yer breath...now lets get upstairs and find out*"


----------



## scranford (Jan 5, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

*Seif, his rage building at being lied to tries to determine if the body is still alive*.

*If their is a chance the body still lives he will shout for Johanes to take the more distant of the two cats with his pistol, and he will rage and charge the other*.

*If the body is obviously dead, he will begin to back away*. No use causing trouble without backup, and that bow would be useful against these animals.

*If it is unsure, whe will hold action to see what the cats are going to do, while hollaring for aid from the Inn*.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2005)

*Rat*

Without hesitating Rat shoots at the retreating halfling. She only warns once and even then it's usualy a lie... .


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Three Feathers Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside the Coach-Inn (update from last round)

Seif sees that the body is obviously dead and slowly starts to back up. One of the cats seems to calm a bit but the other takes another step forward and hisses a growl of some kind… JUST as the shot goes off inside the Coach Inn!
One cat darts back into cover while the other seems to panic and leaps at the southern warrior! 
The cats claw bites deep into Seif's right thigh, but his armor saves the muscles and let from serious hard, and the great tulwar slashes into the creature, cutting it deeply

Johannes does not have a good shot at the cat as it is behind Seif and there was that shot from the Coach-Inn

Initiative: Cats 14, Seif 12+2= 14, Johannes 12+0 =12
The cat charged, both Seif and the Cat attack at the same time. Attack roll for the cat, 19 a hit; Damage is 7 (-2DR) for 5 points of damage. Attack roll for Seif is 19+8=27 hit, DO you wish to spend a Action Point to Crit? if not Damage is 1d10+5=11 points of damage


Inside the Coach-Inn

 Gunther's shot slams into the doorframe next to the Halfling and he seems very scared but then the arrow that flies start at him a half a second later is aimed right at his chest, and yet somehow he twists out of the way and disappears out the door!!! The Innkeeper cries out "*Mercy!!!*" and falls to the ground to cover his head with his hands!

Grimmor and Hammer at just reacting the top of the stairs when they hear the gunshot downstairs, causing them to hesitant for a second. Then Grimmor hears a low voice from around a corner "*They be coming up the stairs now, get that fuss light ye clumsy bugger!*" and another ones says "*Got it!*"

Initiative Gunther 12*, Rat 9*, Fat-Man 16, Halfling 10, Grimmor 12, Witch-Hunter 19
*they are flat-footed until you react as you 'readied' against them last round, so…
Gunther's shot hits where he wants it to and the Innkeeper looks about ready to faint.
Rat's arrow follows up straight at the Halfling, attack roll 11+5+1 (PB shot)=17 a miss! (he has Uncanny Dodge)
Grimmor Listen check 17+0 =17

Actions?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2005)

*Rat*

"Damn magic tricks! Just not bloody fair."
Her words about fairness might carry a little more weight if she would not target another arrow at the helpless man at her feet.
"Gunther, keep this piece of dirt right down on his knees. I'll go catch me some halfling."
Seeming a lot more brave now that she has a chance to get outside and do some actual hunting she runs towards the door the halfling went through. At the last moment she throws a smile back at her partner and then vanishes through it.
"If nothin' bloody else we can still eat him."


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

Grimmor heads towards the voices, his axe raised. If he sees any of those who spoke, he slashes at them with his axe. *"An ambush aye? I didna think so!!"*


----------



## Turanil (Jan 5, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp:17 of 18)*

Johannes keeps his pistol aimed at the cat that retreated, and screams: "Look! It's exactly what I said!!" Then, for himself _"Ah! Don't call me a fool stupid thugs, I am too clever for the like of you!"_


----------



## scranford (Jan 5, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Sure, I'll spend an action point just to impress all my new companions with my lethality. Since you can't spend more than one a round, I'll determine just how injured the cat looks to be before I spend one to invoke my rage.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Gunther, keep this piece of dirt right down on his knees. I'll go catch me some halfling."





Gunther looks at Mallory's smiling face with a grin. _Nice to see her brightening up a bit. She looks much prettier when she smiles,_ he thought. "Go get 'em! This one's not going anywhere." 

"Allright, you. What's going on here? Speak slowly and clearly, I don't want to have to calm you down, if you know what I mean."  Gunther flexes his wide shoulders and clenches his fist.









*OOC:*


 Keep a eye on the door Rat ran through while questioning the innkeeper. I still have my second pistol loaded, so keep that at the ready.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

scranford said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll spend an action point just to impress all my new companions with my lethality. Since you can't spend more than one a round, I'll determine just how injured the cat looks to be before I spend one to invoke my rage.




Updating Last round (forgot your Rage sorry) additional 1d10+5 +6 (Rage str bonus twice) =16+11=26 points of damage
..Crying out in Rage, Seif chops the cat's head off in one MIGHT swing! The body falls one way the head the other way!


----------



## scranford (Jan 5, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

*Seif whirls around, his teeth clenched in rage, looking for something else to feed Thunder-Kiss with*. If the other cat is gone he will resheath his sword with a flourish, and casually kick the Cat's head to the side*.

*Seif will then go to the dead body to investigate who this might be, and what the circimstances of the death might be*, [Search] while keeping an eye out for the return of the other cat. He also asks Johannes to help him keep watch*.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 5, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp:17 of 18)*

Johannes relaxes and is glad the powerful stranger chopped the beast in one blow. Yet, he keeps his pistol in hand, and now also regularly turns his head the side of the inn, for fear of the cutthroats who slew that unfortunate guy. 

- "Ah Seif, the vileness of these cutthroats has no limits! If it were their first crime, the corpse would be rotting in the open. Great cats are hunters not scavengers. They must have used them to come here and eat human corpses! Lets go inside use our new status of Knight to deal some swift justice." Then, he thinks _"Hmmm... Much better to be the judge than the accused. Lets get some experience in this before finding back the chambermaid hehe..."_


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Three-Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside

Seif rushes forward to look over the body - he can tell that it was once that of a young man, but it has been badly mauled now. It appears the body was striped down to his undergarments and they look like they were once fine silk. Johannes watches but does not see the other cat - it appears to have run off.

a quick search shows nothing on him, a Full Round Search next round may or may not up to Seif

Inside the Coach-Inn

Gunther moves up and covers the Innkeeper, who cries for mercy and does not move. Rat rushes out the door to try and find the fat little Halfling, seeing him climbing up a rope to a rafter in the stable, he disappears almost as soon as she sees him, not having time to get a shot off. She would have to go into the stable to follow him up the rope…

Upstairs Grimmor rushes up, seeing that the hallway branch into three hallways. Looking down the southwest one he thinks he sees movement, when he hears someone down the northeastern hall say "*There he is get em*" 

Looking back the other hallway, just as one of the men is leaning back to those a hand-bomb, the fuse at one end burning fast! Suddenly a musket blast fires over Grimmor's shoulder as Hammer fires at the man, but his aim is off and it only grazes his left leg as he tosses the bomb straight for the pair. But his aim was also thrown from Hammer's shot and it lands in the hall a bit past the two, and explodes in a loud BOOM! throwing Grimmor back into the stairwell wall. 

The rogue that did not throw the bomb curses that the pair is still alive and brings up his pistol to fire at Grimmor. The other draws a broadsword, holding his other hand onto the wound that is bleeding. 


Spot roll for Rat 11+9=20. Grimmor Spot check (to see how fast he sees those 'laying in wait' for him natural 1! Listen 15+0=15. Attack roll of Hammer 16, a hit, Damage is 6 points. Grenade attack roll total 11, splash 7 (8-point grid, 1 being straight back, clockwise, 7 is back-right). Damage is 9 points, Reflex save for half, Grimmor gets an 11+1=12 fail taking 9 points of damage. Hammer's Reflex save 16 makes it, takes half
Initiative Grimmor 12, Hammer 19, Thugs 16 and 9 

Downstairs and outside everyone hears the loud crack from upstairs of the Inn, it did not sound like a gun that was for sure. Down in the kitchen, dust and splinters rain a bit down onto Gunther.


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

*"Wahh... my head feels like that night after I drank a whole jug of Borgans!"* says Grimmor. He picks up his axe and rushes the thugs, swinging his axe. *"I hate cowardly weapons! Now I'll let ya have a taste of a real one!"*


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

*Rat*

_Climb like a cat do ya? Let's see how you do that once I cut of yer hands._
Hoping that her much longer legs will close the distance Rat runs to throuzgh the stabledoors and tries to find the halfling again.


----------



## scranford (Jan 6, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

*Seif, thinking that all bodies deserve a suitable burial, grabs the corpse by whatever appendage seems to be the most well attached and drags it back to the common ground, so the other cat can't come back to get it. Someone must answer for this.*

[OOC - I'm not sure how far away from the clearing we encountered the cats, but is there a chance that either myself or Johannes saw the halfling emerge from the Inn running towards the stable?. If so I have a bone to pick with this halfling, and would choose going after him over seeing what caused the "big boom" inside the in.] 

If Seif dosen't notice the halfling trying to escape he would drop the body in the clearing and charge into the building to see what is going on. (Note: if there is a window Seif would look in there first before charging in to make sure he is not charging into a trap).


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

scranford said:
			
		

> [OOC - I'm not sure how far away from the clearing we encountered the cats, but is there a chance that either myself or Johannes saw the halfling emerge from the Inn running towards the stable?. If so I have a bone to pick with this halfling, and would choose going after him over seeing what caused the "big boom" inside the in.]




(occ Johanne has a chance with a Spot check but it will be a bit high as he is mostly looking for the other cat. As Seif grabs the body, he notices that there are a lot of tracks back here (he is now 35-40 some feet past the tree line) and a few stattered bones... /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

*OOC:*


Gunther looks about for something to tie up the innkeeper with. If he can't find anything easily at hand, knock him over the head with the butt of my pistol, hoping to knock him out. Whack him as many times as needed to make him loose conciousness.  
Attack roll: Gunther rolls 1d20+6, getting [12,6] = (18) Feel free to make any additional rolls you might need.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 6, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp:17 of 18)*

Johannes is too busy looking at the corpse and other bones, and congratulating himself for his cleverness, to note anything else, be it an halfling or a cat jumping at him. [OOC: Spot check = natural roll of 1]


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

Grimmor charges, axe swinging, eyes ablaze with fury...

_Grimmor's Attack Roll 19+8=27
Damage 5+7=12_


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Three Feather Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside

Seif grabs the body by the undergarment and starts dragging him towards the Inn (he gets up to Johannes this round). Johannes is watching for the cat nervously but does not see it... but it must be out there somewhere 

Rat rushes into the stable and looking up sees one of the feet of the Halfling disappear around the second floor landing, where the rope is daggling. The little bugger is faster then he looks! Backing up as fast as she can, she spots him on the landing running back to leap behind some hay bails, but her shot is rushed and misses him again!

Rat's spot check 15+9 =24. Attack roll 10+5+1 =16, miss. Rat can climb the rope if she wants to next round, there does not look to be any other way up to the upper landing, and lots of hay bails are up there. Both Johannes and Seif can make Spot checks (DC12) to see her next round as she is not standing out in the open

Inside the Coach-Inn

Gunther does not see any rope so he clubs the back of the Innkeeper's head a couple of time and the man's squeals and then goes silent. 

 Upstairs, Witch-Hunter Hammer rushes the man with the pistol and stabs at him with his longsword, catching the man in the arm. The other rogue steps back a bit and readies for Grimmor and as the dwarf rushes in he steps up and stabs at him but totally misses. The dwarf's ax is far more accurate and slashes the man an angry gash across his stomach. He grunts in pain but does not go down. The other rogue drops the pistol, 
stepping back a bit and draws his own weapon slashing at the Witch-Hunter in one fluid motion, yet his aim is completely off and he almost sticks himself in the foot! Cursing the battle rages upstairs!  

*Initiative Grimmor 12, Hammer 19, Rogue attack Grimmor 16 and attack Hammer 9*
Hammer attack roll total 17 a hit, 6 points of damage. Rogue attack Grimmor 11, miss. Rogue attacks Hammer, natural 1!


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2005)

*"I'm going to cleave you in two!"* shouts Grimmor, slashing again with his axe at the opponent he wounded. 

_Attack roll: 13+8=21
Damage: 12(!)+7=19

If it's successful and assuming the other rogue is next to him he cleaves at the other rogue. He'd take a 5' step to ensure he could get at both of them.

Attack roll: 1(!) bleah._


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 7, 2005)

Gunther leaps up the stairs to reach his companions. 

"I heard an explo... Ahhh. Looks like you might need a hand, eh?"


----------



## Turanil (Jan 7, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Both Johannes and Seif can make Spot checks (DC12) to see her next round as she is not standing out in the open




Johannes eventually turns his head towards the stables and notices Rat, her bow in hand ready to shoot. [OOC: Spot check: 7+10=17]

- "Hey! What's going on here! It looks we are in the middle of a mess!!"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Johannes eventually turns his head towards the stables and notices Rat, her bow in hand ready to shoot. [OOC: Spot check: 7+10=17]
> 
> - "Hey! What's going on here! It looks we are in the middle of a mess!!"




Mallory points to the other side of the stable.
"Cover the exit, if the stinkin bastart wants t'get out shoot him."
She then runs into the stable herself and climbs after the halfling as fast as possible.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 7, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*

Johannes runs to the other side of the stable. He tries to find some cover (a barrel, a cart, a tree, etc.) to hide behind [OOC: Hide check: natural 1 once again - cannot believe it! this die is cursed!] and then waits for the bartender with his gun ready. [OOC: if need be: Spot check at 16+10=26] 

Johannes doesn't intent to ask questions first (after all, he can provides the answers himself); - "_ Ah come on my little murderer, and learn from these excellent iron bullets of mine!_ "


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside the Coach-Inn

Seif continues to drag the body out of the woods when he sees Johannes run around the front to the stable, as the strange woman named _Rat_ slings her bow and starts climbing a rope up into the upper floor of the stables. Seif moves up, re-drawing his tulwar, and watching… when Johannes hears something up on the upper floor of the stable, and then spots the fat Halfling climbing a front trap door on the stable. Of course, the barrel Johannes to hide behind offers a perfect view for the Halfling, who yips in alarm (but as Johanne made a Listen and Spot check he can take a half-action before the Halfling disappears back out of view) 

Climb check for Rat, natural 20! do you wish to spend a Action Point to activate a critical? I will edit if you do. Listen check for Johannes is 12+10 =22; Spot check for Seif is 7+1 =8.
*Initiative: Seif 7, Rat 11, Johannes 13, Halfling 8*

Inside the Coach-Inn

Gunther starts running, making it most of the way up the stairs - _just_ as Grimmor cuts one of the rogues in HALF, spraying blood and guts through the hallway, and slams his axe deep into the floor boards in front of him, just as Hammer stabs his longsword deep into the gut of the last man, who staggers and falls to the ground. 

Hammer's attack roll total 21, damage is 11 points, knocking the man to 0-hit points

Witch-Hunter Hammer grumbles *Watch that ax next time dwarf, I just about lost me foot with that last swing.*" when he notices Gunther he says "*What's going on downstairs?*"


----------



## scranford (Jan 8, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seit, seeing the halfling being persued by Rat, and cut off by Johannes smiles to himself. "I get first crack at him", yells Seif to his companions. "I'll go around back to make sure he can't escape that way, but don't cut anything off till I'm there to watch".  
*Seif then proceeds to the rear of the stable to cut off any escape route the little bastard might have there*.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2005)

*Rat*

It looks almost as if Rat is running straigh up the wall as she climbs up to the stable. She can realy pity the halfling, she's been in his position more than once but the witch-hunter wants answers and she's going to deliver. Life's hard like that.

ooc: yep, spend the point. Knowing my luck that will be my only chance for a crit this story


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

*"Well, I wasn't aiming for your foot,"* says Grimmor, looking through the remains of the slain to see if there's a clue to their identity. *"Friends of yours?"* he indicates the fallen, as he goes downstairs to look if there's another fight to join.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 8, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Johanne <...> can take a half-action before the Halfling disappears




As the halfling is going to shut the trap behind him, Johannes just has the time to scream  "Beware of the trap behind the trap!"

Of course it is pure conjecture from Johannes' part, but he is so brilliant that he couldn't possibly be wrong...


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 9, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> "*What's going on downstairs?*"




"We found the inkeep and a halfling in a discussion. I informed him of your needs to speak with him, but it seems he was not the one we need to worry about. The halfling ran. I knocked the inkeeper out, he lies downstairs. The halfling is being persued by our dear Mallory."
Gunther reloaded his pistol as he spoke. 

"We must go to her aid."  Turning, he heads towards the stables. "Now, where did Johannes and Seit get off to?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside the Coach-Inn

Johannes shots his warning as Rat races up the rope faster the Seif could ever image anyone ever could. She is up and has her longbow redraw faster then he can make half the distance on the flat ground! The Halfling appears again on the upper floor and throws a dagger at Rat, but it goes wide and sticks into the roof above her. He then holds up his hand and says "*Oi now m'lad' I a'wasn't gona do nothin', honest I wasn't! Put up dat big ol' bow iffin' ya would. I'm just a stableboy ye know!*"

Attack roll for halfling, gets a 12, miss. Seif is up to the rope now, Johannes is at the front of the stable. Rat has the halfling covered… but she don't trust him… he was able to dodge out of the way of a arrow before!
Initiative: Seif 7, Rat 11, Johannes 13, Halfling 8

Inside the Coach-Inn

Witch-Hunter Hammer says "*Ye two get down there and find out what's happening. I need to have a talk with our friend here before he bleeds out on my dies*" 

Gunther makes it back into the kitchen with Grimmor following as fast as his shorted legs will carrying him.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

*Rat*

Her bow ready to shoot if the halfling so much at breathes Rat takes aim.
"Now make it easy on yaself. We just want some answers. Couldn't care less for yer stinking hide so play nice and ye might see another sunrise."


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

Huffing and puffing, Grimmor follows behind Gunther. *"Slow down will ya?"* His axe clobbers some cups and bottles of wine as he runs past the tables.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Three Feathers, May 13th, midday*

Gunther and Grimmor run into the kitchen, where the fat innkeeper is still laying on the floor moaning a bit. They make it outside as Rat gets the Halfling down to the first floor and Seif grabs him by the coller. Johannes comes around the corner, his pistol at the ready. The Halfling mutters something like "*I didn' do nothin'*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

Grimmor looks at his comrades. *"You need him beheaded?"* the dwarf says, a tinge of blood madness in his eye.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Grimmor looks at his comrades. *"You need him beheaded?"* the dwarf says, a tinge of blood madness in his eye.




"Perhaps in a moment or two, Grimmor. I think we should let our esteemed Hammer make that decision, though, don't you?"

Gunther turns to the Halfling. "Right then. What's going on here?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*



> "Right then. What's going on here?"




The halfling struggles in Seif's grip and says "*I's dot' know nothin' gov'ner honist! I'm justa stable'boyo, m'lorde. An'... an' I didnat do nothin' eder m'lordes*"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The halfling struggles in Seif's grip and says "*I's dot' know nothin' gov'ner honist! I'm justa stable'boyo, m'lorde. An'... an' I didnat do nothin' eder m'lordes*"




More than happy that the others take over holding the captive Rat slings her bow back over her shoulder and abesntmindedly starts to clean her fingernails with her dagger again.
"Now that's a boring tale. Do you want to bloody bore me? Cause you know, I just might start t'ask myself why I need ya. A girl wants to be entertained so start spilling something or I'll make ya. And if it comes to that it won't be a tale but you're guts. Are we clear?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

*"Better speak up Halfy, Rat's dagger tends to slip, if yer know what I mean,"* says Grimmor, smiling and showing his brown-colored teeth.


----------



## scranford (Jan 10, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif slowely turns the struggling halfling to face him. "I don't understand why you must lie to me". "If you had told me it was your kitty cat eating scraps instead of a dog then I wouldn't have to punish you for your lies". "I hope you are luckier than the last person I had to punish for lying to me". "Maybe we should just tie you up next to the headless corpse of the dead cat and see how you hold up to the other cat's questioning".  (Intimidate roll +8)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				scranford said:
			
		

> Seif slowely turns the struggling halfling to face him. "I don't understand why you must lie to me". "If you had told me it was your kitty cat eating scraps instead of a dog then I wouldn't have to punish you for your lies". "I hope you are luckier than the last person I had to punish for lying to me". "Maybe we should just tie you up next to the headless corpse of the dead cat and see how you hold up to the other cat's questioning".  (Intimidate roll +8)




"Now that's a man of my taste. You all such bloodthirsty bastards in your home country?"
It feels pretty good to be the one threatening for a change and Rat is enjoying the sitution a lot. She should pity the halfling, and maybe she'll even do it later, but for now he's great entertainment.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Now that's a man of my taste. You all such bloodthirsty bastards in your home country?"




Gunther casts a glance deep into Rat's eyes, which he notes to twinkle with amusement. _ I hope her calm head prevails here, _ he thought. "I will see if Hammer has need of my help."  He holsters his pistol and walks towards the stairs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

The Halfling goes a bit pale from the southerns theats and says "*Bu... wa... I didn' do nothin' Is'a tel' ya! Dem other two, da want'd da girl and so da kill da fellow she was with, and truw the bod' out back. Da would have kill'd me an' Gappi fer sure iffin' we didn' do what da said!*"

Initimidate 12+8=20...Seif Sense Motive 16+3=19, Int roll 15, Johannes Sense Motive 11+1=12. While the halfling seems to be telling the truth, something is a bit wrong with the story... and Seif remembers that there were a lot of animal tracks out back


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Going back upstairs, Gunther sees the Witch-Hunter is just finishing up - questioning - one of the wounded man, who is now dead. Standing up and wiping off his hands on a rag, he looks at Gunther and says "*What's happin' downstairs? All handled? Cause if so, start checking the rooms. They seem to have kidnapped a young woman, and are holding her somewhere. I will take this wing, you start down that one. Kick-in any door that's looked, search the room. No sticky fingers, but bring me any papers and such*"


----------



## Turanil (Jan 10, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



> While the halfling seems to be telling the truth, something is a bit wrong with the story... and Seif remembers that there were a lot of animal tracks out back



Johannes seems to lose his temper: "This halfling is probably stupid as are all farmboys, but logic doesn't lie!! You just need to get a look around, at all the bones and blood stained vegetation! Also, cats are not scavengers, but hunters. If they came here to eat a cadaver, it's because they have been used to do it by these cutthroats. I mean, regularly. Let me investigate around and I will prove it to you!"

Johannes then turns from the woods back to the halfling, and points his finger on him:  "In any case, no need to let live this one, since he doesn't know anything and could betray us if we leave him behind! Ah, also: we must thoroughly search this house for there are probably many clues and evidence to their crimnal activities, plus all that they stole from their victims over the years. Pfff! Could even be witchcraft involved here..."


----------



## scranford (Jan 10, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

*Seif hearing Johannes plan nods and walks to the trap door at the front of the stable. He then holds the Halfling out over the open space*. 

[OOC - I'm assuming htis is the typical door above the entrance used for throwing down hay for the animals 12-15 feet off the ground, with Seif's height adding another 6 feet or so.]

"I will wait here till you return. Maybe our friend will remember something else while he is dangling hear in the fresh air".


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

Grimmor listens to the Witch-hunter's instructions, and carries them out with relish. He shouts a warning, and if no one responds, bangs against doors which are locked until they burst.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Going back upstairs, Gunther sees the Witch-Hunter is just finishing up - questioning - one of the wounded man, who is now dead. Standing up and wiping off his hands on a rag, he looks at Gunther and says "*What's happin' downstairs? All handled? Cause if so, start checking the rooms. They seem to have kidnapped a young woman, and are holding her somewhere. I will take this wing, you start down that one. Kick-in any door that's looked, search the room. No sticky fingers, but bring me any papers and such*"




"Aye. They have the runtling, and are questioning him now. I'll get on those rooms." _Looks like our work here is not done quite yet_, thought Gunther. He starts searching the rooms, using force if need to open each of the doors.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Upstairs the Witch-Hunter and Gunther start breaking in doors and looking through the rooms in two of the three halls. When Grimmor comes up, Hammer tells him to check the third hallway, which he does with some zeal. At the second to the last room on the hall he is checking and searching through he hears a bag or something under the bed. Looking he sees a dark shaped moving a bit under the bed. Pulling it out it is indeed a young attractive woman who has been tired up very tightly and gagged. She can barely move.

Outside, the Halfing starts begging to Seif "*Say now guv'ner wats say I get yer horse der readin' fer yas? Right quick 'bout it I can me yer lordship. And iffin' I dropped a bag of... oh fifty gold coin or so... from the Inn of'course not mine, fer I could never 'ford dat much m'lord, no sire...*"

(what are Rat and Johannes doing?)


----------



## Turanil (Jan 11, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*

Johannes is appaled at what's happening in this inn. Right now he only wants to kill everyone and burn the place. "We don't care about your gold peasant. Tell us everything you can about this place and the crimes perpetrated here, and instead of letting Grimmor behead you, we will wait for Witch Hunter Hammer and let him decide about your fate." Johannes wonders if this midget wouldn't look ridiculous as a panther knight. "For one thing you are going to betray your employers. We listen to you, go on!"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Upstairs the Witch-Hunter and Gunther start breaking in doors and looking through the rooms in two of the three halls. When Grimmor comes up, Hammer tells him to check the third hallway, which he does with some zeal. At the second to the last room on the hall he is checking and searching through he hears a bag or something under the bed. Looking he sees a dark shaped moving a bit under the bed. Pulling it out it is indeed a young attractive woman who has been tired up very tightly and gagged. She can barely move.
> 
> Outside, the Halfing starts begging to Seif "*Say now guv'ner wats say I get yer horse der readin' fer yas? Right quick 'bout it I can me yer lordship. And iffin' I dropped a bag of... oh fifty gold coin or so... from the Inn of'course not mine, fer I could never 'ford dat much m'lord, no sire...*"
> 
> (what are Rat and Johannes doing?)




Mallory just has entirely too much fun watching the halfling squirm and watches Seif questioning him. SHe still holds her bow just in case their prisoner tries to run for it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

The Halfling pale a bit more "*Oh of cours' der gov'ner, them boyos an't no friends of mine, no sire... Da be bandits, I tell' ya, an' force poor Gabby and me to help, less they slit our throats, they would. When a lone travel or pair stops through, they kill'em and then toss der bodies out back. Never very often, cause der smart and all gov'ner, not like me... I'm just the stable'hand ye know!?*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2005)

Grimmor frees the lady. *"Who did this to ya ma'am?"* Grimmor yells to Max.*"She's here!"* He looks around the room, axe ready to slice anything to pieces.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 11, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Stableboy Criminal Halfling said:
			
		

> "Oh of cours' der gov'ner, them boyos an't no friends of mine, no sire... Da be bandits, I tell' ya, an' force poor Gabby and me to help, less they slit our throats, they would. When a lone travel or pair stops through, they kill'em and then toss der bodies out back. Never very often, cause der smart and all gov'ner, not like me... I'm just the stable'hand ye know!?"



Johannes is losing patience, as he has a really hard time understanding what the halfling says. "Listen peasant!! We don't understand a single word of what you says! This is fortunate because if we did, we would know you are trying to lie to us and our friend from far away would kill you on the spot! Listen, I consider you are lying because you don't tell us anything useful!!!" 

In fact, Johannes begins to think something is wrong, because just throwing cadavers' victims in the backyard just doesn't appear coherent to him. It looks more the behaviour of ravening mad murderers than of clever assassins. So Johannes looks at Seif and says: "Hum, without commanding you in any way, maybe you could cut something off this litte liar don't you? I mean, the feet for example, so he wouldn't be tempted to run away, and we could put it on the ground and don't bother to watch him. He has ceased to be interesting in my opinion. I don't care that his employers are murderers, because it's so obvious we don't need to be told. On the other hand we would like to learn that they have an underground maze below the inn for example, or that they are Chaos cultists..." 

Johannes turns again toward the halfling and asks: "Did you tell us that your employers were cultists of some Chaos atrocities heh?..."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Johannes is losing patience, as he has a really hard time understanding what the halfling says. "Listen peasant!! We don't understand a single word of what you says! This is fortunate because if we did, we would know you are trying to lie to us and our friend from far away would kill you on the spot! Listen, I consider you are lying because you don't tell us anything useful!!!"
> 
> In fact, Johannes begins to think something is wrong, because just throwing cadavers' victims in the backyard just doesn't appear coherent to him. It looks more the behaviour of ravening mad murderers than of clever assassins. So Johannes looks at Seif and says: "Hum, without commanding you in any way, maybe you could cut something off this litte liar don't you? I mean, the feet for example, so he wouldn't be tempted to run away, and we could put it on the ground and don't bother to watch him. He has ceased to be interesting in my opinion. I don't care that his employers are murderers, because it's so obvious we don't need to be told. On the other hand we would like to learn that they have an underground maze below the inn for example, or that they are Chaos cultists..."
> 
> Johannes turns again toward the halfling and asks: "Did you tell us that your employers were cultists of some Chaos atrocities heh?..."




"I get him. He's still talking bloody crap."
As Johannes mentions cutting of limbs Rat's dagger suddenly reapears, together with a most excited gleam in the eyes."
"If ye don't tell what we wana hear ye don't need you're bloody tongue."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Three Feather Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Outside

The fat little Halfling starts babbling and begging to Rat and Johannes "*Oi now der gov'ner and gov'ness, I needs me tongue fer talking! I con be a right good hand at anythin' ye might need! I'm a right fine cook, and stable'boy of course I am. Whats ever ye needs I can do ye right I can. I'm a right fine washer of yer cloths or privates. pick water fer ye. Anything ye need, dat I can do fer ya right fine to... but I needs me tongue. Why to takin' ye orders and such ye know*"

Inside

Grimmor and Gunther cut the woman free and ungag her, and she starts screaming and cursing right away (you have not hear to many women this kind of language, except maybe Rat) "*Chaos mutie bloody buggers of pigs and sleep! Where are they!? Let me at them I am going to cut off their privates and stuff em down their throats before I gut em! Damn $%@$# dug eating #%## heads! Give me that sword, I'm going to kill em!*" 

The screaming draws Witch-Hunter Hammer but he holds back to see how the pair deal with her.


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2005)

Grimmor is taken aback by the women's language. *"Quieten down, lady, we've taken care of most of them. Where are they? What did they want with you?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 12, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Grimmor and Gunther cut the woman free and ungag her, and she starts screaming and cursing right away (you have not hear to many women this kind of language, except maybe Rat) "*Chaos mutie bloody buggers of pigs and sleep! Where are they!? Let me at them I am going to cut off their privates and stuff em down their throats before I gut em! Damn $%@$# dug eating #%## heads! Give me that sword, I'm going to kill em!*"
> 
> The screaming draws Witch-Hunter Hammer but he holds back to see how the pair deal with her.




Gunther raises his hands, palms out, in an attempt to calm the woman. "Now, let's be calm. Tell us what has taken place here. WHo was responsible? The inkeeper? The halfling?"









*OOC:*


 Make a Diplomacy check if needed, Karl. Gunther has a +10.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

The Lady seems to calm somewhat, glaring first at Grimmor and then at Gunther. Taking two deep breaths, through clenched teeth she says "*Someone drugged me, my food or drink I think. When I woke up, two men had tied me up and gagged me, and were telling me that they were going to sell me to some pig of a noble looking for a wife! I don't know if it was the cook or not, but he had to have known about it.*"   

Diplomacy 13+10=23


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Stableboy Halfling said:
			
		

> "Oi now der gov'ner and gov'ness, I needs me tongue fer talking! I con be a right good hand at anythin' ye might need! I'm a right fine cook, and stable'boy of course I am. Whats ever ye needs I can do ye right I can. I'm a right fine washer of yer cloths or privates. pick water fer ye. Anything ye need, dat I can do fer ya right fine to... but I needs me tongue. Why to takin' ye orders and such ye know"



 Johannes wonders if the peasant midget is too stupid or what? _"Ah, better let Witch Hunter Hammer decide what to do with this one. Be a judge isn't so easy after all."_ So he looks at Rat and Seif and suggests "Why not go inside the inn, tie this one, and see by ourselves if we find clues or what. Maybe the cook will know better?"

Then, again to the halfling "By the way, you still owe us those 50 gold pieces, remember?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 12, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Johannes wonders if the peasant midget is too stupid or what? _"Ah, better let Witch Hunter Hammer decide what to do with this one. Be a judge isn't so easy after all."_ So he looks at Rat and Seif and suggests "Why not go inside the inn, tie this one, and see by ourselves if we find clues or what. Maybe the cook will know better?"
> 
> Then, again to the halfling "By the way, you still owe us those 50 gold pieces, remember?"




Rat help Seif to drag the halfling towards the Inn.
"Sure, the Witch-Hunter will want so see this one. Wouldn't want to be in your rotten hide now boy."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Dragging the Halfling back into the kitchen, where the fat cook is slowly getting to his feet and rubbing his head. When he see the group he squeals and says "*He did it! Not me, I did not have any choice... they made me! I'm just a cook!*"

The Halfling starts kicking at the cook yelling "*Hes a bloody lier he'is! I didn' do nothin'*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

*"Lets chop both of 'em up. Never did like halflings much. Always thinning good dwarven mead,"* says Grimmor, inspecting the edge of his axe as though he's an executioner preparing to slice off someone's head.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*

"Lets tie these cutthroats with ropes, but still keep an eye on them. And lets see they don't have knives or else hidden in their clothes."

Johannes then takes his companions apart, and tell them in a hushed voice, while making sure the halflings are not trying to listen and couldn't do so (Maybe Grimmor may distract them with his axe): "These two are good only for lying. But maybe we could scare them enough with some magical trick of mine, better than with threats of maiming? If you are okay I will try to impress them, so they could maybe tell the truth... What d'you think?" Johannes wants to perform in fact lesser innocuous magic, but doesn't want to anger Witch Hunter Hammer in the process...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

(occ ok where is Grimmor? Upstairs with Gunther and Hammer or downstairs  /occ)

Rat recovers some rope from the stables and starts tieing up the two, with Seif, also making sure they have no knives or other surprises on them. They do find that the Halfling has four small blades on him. He smiles saying "*Fer a bit of wood carven and such, dats all*"

Upstairs Hammer speaks up as the woman seems to have calmed down "*Who are ye anyway? What were you doing here?*" 

The woman (well girl almost, she can't be more then 19) glares at the Witch-Hunter and says "*Natasha Sinnlich. I was working as a guard for the petty son of some merchant named Karl-Heinz Wasmeier. We were just passing through here heading to Middenheim and stopped here for breakfast. That be pretty much the last I remember before walking to the two learing jackles*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

_Upstairs with Hammer.  Oops... _

Grimmor lets Hammer do the questioning.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

"Ahh, your Lordship? Do you want me to stick around here or help out with the... ummm... suspects?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Hammer gives Gunther a withering stare and says in an icy-voice "*Lets all go downstairs, shall we?*" looking to the girl he says "*Fräulein Sinnlich if you would come with us downstairs we will 'question' the stablehand and innkeeper about what happened. Is there anything you would like to retrieve? Gunther here would be more then happy to fetch it and carry it for you.*"

She nods and says "*I'm not sure where the took it, but I had a longsword and a light mail shirt when I came here, before the drugged me. My personal bag should be around here, my personal sign was on it, a black rose wrapped around a gray wolf's head.*" she looks at Gunther and adds "*Have ye seen anything like that?*"

When Gunther shakes his head, Witch-Hunter Hammer says "*Well come downstairs with me and the dwarf here, while Gunther looks for your gear.*" he waves Grimmor forward and says "*Help thy Fräulein to her feet*" 

As they head downstairs Hammer adds "*Find her stuff Gunther and bring me anything else that looks interesting, make it quick*"

Downstairs he comes into the kitchen and looking at Rat, Johannes, and Seif. He asks "*What's the story then with those two*"

The three in the kitchen notice an rather attractive young woman, with a bowl like haircut. She is slim, but athletic. She looks like she very well might have some Kislev blood, in her dark eyes and hair.


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2005)

Grimmor pulls the 'fraulein' up, almost jerking her arm off. He looks around the kitchen, hoping to grab a drink.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> As they head downstairs Hammer adds "*Find her stuff Gunther and bring me anything else that looks interesting, make it quick*"




Gunther nods, and begins going through the rooms one by one, looking for anything that Hammer might want to see. 









*OOC:*


If one room is obviously the innkeepers or the halflings, pay particular attention in there.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If one room is obviously the innkeepers or the halflings, pay particular attention in there.




(occ you can make 3 search rolls for Gunther... if you want to take 10 or 20 you can, but taking 20 will take 20 minutes each time. Assuming looking quickly for about 3 minutes /occ)


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Witch Hunter Hammer said:
			
		

> Downstairs he comes into the kitchen and looking at Rat, Johannes, and Seif. He asks *"What's the story then with those two"*



"Oh, in fact it's extremely funny. These two are just trying to fool us. Isn't that fun? They think they can have an easy time of it in speaking as if they were but stupid peasants barely understanding what _others_ constrained them to do. But they do keep assassins' tools concealed on their body all the while. Unfortunately they but laugh at our threats of being cut to ribbons by our blades. Maybe you have some way to make them more cooperative? Or we could put them to trial and let Seif be the executioner?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 14, 2005)

*Rat*

The knifes she picked from the halfling vanish somethere on her body with amazing speed. 
She just wants to say something more to the halfling but then Hammer enters the room.
"Oh boy, I gave you a chance to talk before he gets to you. Now you're screwed."
She shrugs and turns away as if the Halfling is allready dead meat.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ you can make 3 search rolls for Gunther... if you want to take 10 or 20 you can, but taking 20 will take 20 minutes each time. Assuming looking quickly for about 3 minutes /occ)












*OOC:*


 Well, I don't want to keep him waiting, so...

Search rolls

Gunther rolls 1d20+1, getting [1,1] = (2)

Gunther rolls 1d20+1, getting [20,1] = (21)

Gunther rolls 1d20+1, getting [9,1] = (10)

Haha, that was crazy. A 1 and a 20 in 2 rolls!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Gunther does not really notice any room that would be the cooks or the stablehands, but he does find the girl's pack, sword and armor. He does not find anything really else that sticks out.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Three Feathers Inn, May 13th, midday*

(occ note I forgot Ragnar, so Grimmor dragged him into the ktichen and tied him up also /occ)

When Gunther brings her gear, Natasha Sinnlich thanks him and excuses herself to change into her armor. 

Hammer questions the three prisoners, and it they learn the following  - the other two that were killed upstairs were the men in charge. They were slavers and occasional bandits, and they stopped into the Inn often. The cook and stablehand were willing participants and well paid for their work. Ragnar was a mercenary who started working for the two, but when he found out about their 'line of work' he got a bit nervous, but they threatened to sell him into slavery also and paid him well so he stuck with it. 

When the Witch-Hunter is done he says to the group "*Well get some rope and hang this lot outside on a good tree. Johannes, paint me three wooden signs, with Murders on them that we will put around the bodies. Make it quick, I do want to waste any more time here.*"

He then looks to Natasha and says "*Fräulein Sinnlich I believe there are extra horses in the stable. If you wish to continue on your way to Middenheim, you are free to go. If you wish to perhaps join our little expedition, I could arrange some money for you on the condition that you prove yourself in the next few days before I reveal what is really going on…*"

Natasha looks around at the group and then back at the Witch-Hunter and says "*While I thank thy for the offer… I am not sure I wish to work for a Witch-Hunter just yet…*"

Hammer smiles and nods, saying "*Then you are free to go, Gunther saddle a horse for the lady and make sure she has some grain.*" 

He then looks at Rat, Grimmor, and Seif adding "*Well get these scum out and hang them will ye*"


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Witch Hunter Hammer said:
			
		

> "Well get some rope and hang this lot outside on a good tree. Johannes, paint me three wooden signs, with Murders on them that we will put around the bodies. Make it quick, I do want to waste any more time here."



Johannes nods at Witch Hunter Hammer: "Okay, no problem, I gonna see if I can get paint and boards." He then smiles at the halfling stable boy "You know, it's still time to tell us where are these 50 gold pieces before being hanged." and begins to search.

Johannes searches everywhere in the Inn until he finds paint, board, and tools. Of course, he also tries to see if he could find other interesting things in the process (money, trap door leading to a cellar, secret door, etc.) [OOC: Search check: I take 20 unless Witch Hunter Hammer presses for having it done quickly, in which case roll is 6+3=9]


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

Grimmor obeys and gets to work. He didn't like hanging the Norseman; he hadn't put up a bad fight. He went about the work, though, grimly. He didn't care half a bit about the merchants. He looked at the other companions and tired to make sure the Norseman's ropes were a bit looser than the rest.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Grimmor obeys and gets to work. He didn't like hanging the Norseman; he hadn't put up a bad fight. He went about the work, though, grimly. He didn't care half a bit about the merchants. He looked at the other companions and tired to make sure the Norseman's ropes were a bit looser than the rest.




Even if she notices it Rat doesn't say a thing. In fact she doesn't seem too happy about hanging people at all. That's no way to die and she's been threatened with it more than enough herself. Still she acts all eager around Hammer. If it comes to them or her she would hang them anyday.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 15, 2005)

Gunther also assists with the punishment, but with less reluctance than his companions. _This lot deserves to die,_ he thought grimly. _Taking people out and feeding them to a couple of great cats? What an awful way to go. If those beasts were still around, we should tie them up over there to get eaten._ He does feel a twinge of guilt at having to kill the Norseman, but only for a moment. _This one has probably killed more innocents than the others, what with all the raiding that still happens up North._


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Three Feathers Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

As the party goes about the days grim work, Natasha gets ready to leave and says to Gunther "*Ye be crazy to be a workin' fer a Witch-Hunter, but I thank ye for saving my life... not that I would not have gotten away and killed them myself. Anyway if you every get back to Middenheim look me up as I think I might own ye a drink or two. When ever I am there I have a room at the Templar's Arms Inn. Ulric and Sigmar watch over ye... I think ye are going to need it*" and with that she is off

The Norseman is stoic and does not resist, while the cook and stablehand beg, curse, cry, scream, moan, try and bribe the group. The Halfling tells Johannes (and the rest in ear shot) that he has a stash hidden up on the second floor of the stables, while the cook says he has money also, just let him go.

Witch-Hunter Hammer is writting up something to tack onto the front door. He says to Gunther when he is finished with seeing Natasha off, "*Drag the two bodies from upstairs outside and hang them up next to the other three. No one escapes the justice of the Empire aye*"


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

Grimmor does the duty with a stoic face. Out of earshot, Grimmor whispers to the others.*"I dunno about the Witch-hunter lad... I think sooner or later we'll be hanged for picking our nose or not tying the laces of our boots properly. I think... perhaps we should arrange for our WitchHunter  to have a little... accident?"*


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 17 of 18)*



			
				Grimmor said:
			
		

> "I think... perhaps we should arrange for our WitchHunter  to have a little... accident?"



If per chance Johannes is within earshot of Grimmor when he says it, Johannes tries to nod as much discreetly as possible. [OOC: rolled a charisma check at 11+1=12 ; I guess (dunno) that Grimmor must make a Sense motive check at DC: 20-12 = 8 to notice Johannes agrreing with him.]

Otherwise, if he doesn't find paint and board in the inn, Johannes goes to the stables, and begins to search for the halflings' belonging in addition to paint and board to make the wooden signs.  [OOC: rolled a Search check at 6+3=9]


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 15, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> As the party goes about the days grim work, Natasha gets ready to leave and says to Gunther "Ye be crazy to be a workin' fer a Witch-Hunter, but I thank ye for saving my life... not that I would not have gotten away and killed them myself. Anyway if you every get back to Middenheim look me up as I think I might own ye a drink or two. When ever I am there I have a room at the Templar's Arms Inn. Ulric and Sigmar watch over ye... I think ye are going to need it" and with that she is off.




Gunther gives her a wink as she leaves. _Ah, I wish the lass would stay on with us. She seemed to have a good temperment for this sort of business._



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> He says to Gunther when he is finished with seeing Natasha off, "*Drag the two bodies from upstairs outside and hang them up next to the other three. No one escapes the justice of the Empire aye*"




"Right you are, sir." 

He turns to head upstairs and collect the bodies. As he passes Grimmor and Johannes, he flashes them a look of discomfort. "For some reason I doubt these are the only bodies I will be dragging around and stringing up on this adventure.", he says glumly.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 16, 2005)

*Three Feather Coach-Inn, May 13th, midday*

Finishing their grizzly work (unless you wish to do something different), the three bandits are hung, along with the other two dead bodies in the trees near by. Johannes finds paint and wood to paint the signs. A quick search of the Halflings possessions by him though turns up nothing special and no coins (and you have time for ONE more Search roll if you want before the following…)

Witch-Hunter Hammer nails up a decree about the crimes against the Empire at the Inn here. He then collects the party up saying "*Get ye horses saddled now, we are leaving.*" and then they are off down the road and deeper into the wood.

That night the stop at another Coach-Inn, the Dancing Piper, but it seems to be far more normal, and they their stay is uneventful. Two more days of travel south and the party starts coming into a more hilly-woodlands. Another day and this is where they will be parting company with the Witch-Hunter. 

"*Well you dogs, this is were we split. That trail will lead ye into the Barren Hills. The map I have given ye should lead ye to where I believe the Warp-Stone fell from the sky. Ye have 10 days to find it and get it to the village Wittenhdorf, which is two days down this road.*"

"*Well go luck to ye… ye will need it*" With that he hands over the heavy lead box to Grimmor "*The gloves and prongs are inside, try and remember not to touch the stone - if ye value yer souls*" 

Saluting one last time, the Witch-Hunter reins his huge horse Mallet down the road and he is off, leaving the group in the middle of the road.


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

Grimmor watches the Witch-Hunter leave, his insides burning. He puts the lead box with the rest of his gear. *"Well lets find this rock and be done with it! Lets make our way to these Barren Hills!"* he says.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*

Johannes waits at least for one hour after the Witch Hunter has left, before saying: Well, from what I remember about the stuff we are seeking, is that Skaven could be found near it. As well as numerous nasty other things perhaps. I think that right now we must decide of a course of action. And be on our guards all the way; lets keep a continuous watch of the surrounding." In any case, Johannes begin to watch all around obsessively. [OOC: Roll a Spot and Listen check regularly for me please (at +10); can't do that myself for obvious reasons.]

A moment later, Johannes rides near Grimmor and says: This witch hunter... Max, that's it?... is probably honest. However, I wonder what he is going to want to do with the stone. I don't like that and would prefer we be careful instead giving him like that and waiting he does something. Maybe once we bring it, we could bargain our freedom in exchange for the stone? Or something?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Dark Ward Forest, Barren Hills, May 15th, late-morning*

(occ I forgot Grimmor's healing, and leant my book to someone (getting it back today). I know he healed 4hp day (8hp total), plus some extra for Healing check which Rat can make the rolls... soooo we will just assume that as of this morning he is fine /occ)

As the party rides into the Barren Hills throughout the morning and into the afternoon, the trees start to thin out a bit, but the hills and canyons grow in size.

Few animals are seen or heard, and as the day wares on the trees start 'changing'. No one can really explain it but there forest is darker then you would expect - quiter also. The trees seem - off. 

As the light starts to fade, Rat find a site that is somewhat defensivabe and a cold camp is set

(occ Up until now you have been staying at different Coach-Inns that are dot the main southwestern road, but yesterday you took sideroad and have seen no other people (traders or otherwise). You are no longer following a road at all, but a old deer trail, and the Witch-Hunter's map. I assume you will be setting watches, what might those be? /occ)


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

*"I'll take first watch,"* says Grimmor. He spends his time swinging his axe. _I don't like these woods_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 16, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"I'll take first watch,"* says Grimmor. He spends his time swinging his axe. _I don't like these woods_, he thinks to himself.




"Wake me when your done, Master Dwarf. I'll be happy to take the second." Gunther falls asleep quickly, hoping to get in as much rest as possible. Something tells him that he may be awakened earlier than he would like...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*

Johannes takes the third (and last?) watch. [OOC: Roll a Spot and Listen check regularly for me please (at +10); can't do that myself for obvious reasons.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 16, 2005)

(occ  don't worry I will roll, but all in secret  /occ)


----------



## scranford (Jan 17, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif Gleefully takes part in the hangings, especially the halfling. He also takes his turn at watch whenever needed.

[OOC - Sorry been out of town for a week, but I'm back now.]


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2005)

*Rat*

Her mood should brighten up once Hammer leaves them but instead she just feels worse since that means they are getting closer to the stone.
"He can say all he likes, if that thing wouldn't be dangerous the bastard would get it himself."
If no one asks her to take a watch she doesn't volunteer. It's nice to sleep outside for change without any witch-hunters, knights, or whatever watching over you. It's almost like being free.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 15th, night*

The watches set (occ unless someone objects - 1st Grimmor, 2nd Gunther, 3rd Seif, 4th Rat, 5th Johannes /occ), the party sets downs for an uneasy sleep. Nothing happens to out of the ordinary that night, although Seif heard some weird noises on his watch, way out in the forest. Hoots and hisses of some strange animal that ended in a loud scream that was cut off by a crack...

The next morning the group remounts and slowly rides deeper into the strange hills. Huge boulders and rocks become common by midday, but they rarely blocks the trail the party is following. The trees become sickly and very dark - the bark and needles blackened and twisted. 

Almost no animals are heard throughout most of the day, but at late afternoon, a loud cry of an animal is heard not far from the gully the party is following. Rat thought that it sounded something like the mating call of an elk, but it was off somehow. Then coming around another bend in the hill, a huge shaggy bull elk strides across the small valley the gully lead into…
(occ it looks something like THIS  /occ)
…but it ignores the party. The creature seems to come awake of the party and bounds into the near by trees and disappears before anyone can really react, but it was not a natural elk, that was obvious.

That night, Rat finds another somewhat secure campsite and the watches are again set after a cold meal is eaten. Grimmor again takes the first turn and is settling down to sharpen his axe again. About an hour or so, the rest of the group has dropped off to an uneasy sleep, when Grimmor notices that the horses are getting really restless and pulling at their reins - a predator? Standing up and peering into the darkness, Grimmor does not hear anything at first, when he sees a large shape in the dark. When it comes within 60ft of the dwarf (right after he sees it) it is a large hulking beast, with huge forepaws and claws and a two spear like lower jaw tusks. 
(occ it looks something like THIS 
As Grimmor sees it, the creature seems to become aware of the dwarf and lets out a huge ROAR of rage and hate!       

Grimmor's Listen check 8+0=8, Spot check 17+1=18, everyone is awakened by the roar of the beast. Those sleeping have a SMALL chance of hearing the beast as it came up towards the camp (it is a DC30 or a natural 20, if you spend an Action Point)- no one made it.
NOW first time we are using the HORROR check. You have the option of Fight or Flight. If you choice Fight! Make a Will save, and you accept whatever result you get. Or you can choice Flight! and then you are _frightened_ flee for 1d4+1 rounds but after that you are ok.

So everyone make an Initiative roll, then a tell me if you are using Fight or Flight, if Fight, Will save. Grimmor gets a Partial Action in the Surprise round, everyone gets to react in the 1st round (so Grimmor should post both actions, or at least general ones).
The creature is rushing through the trees straight at Grimmor…


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Gunther wakens to the bellowing of a beast, and jumps upright to find a hideous creature charging Grimmor. Scrambling to reach his belt, still on the ground under the wrapped-up blanket he was using as a pillow, he drew his sword and a pistol, rushing to the dwarf's aid. "I'm coming, Grimmor!"









*OOC:*


 Hell yeah, I'm gonna fight!

Will save: Gunther rolls 1d20, getting [17] = (17)

Initiative: Gunther rolls 1d20, getting [10] = (10)

Fire my pistol, then close with the sword for some serious melee. 

Attack roll: Gunther rolls 1d20+3, getting [17,3] = (20) for Gunther rolls 2d6, getting [4,2] = (6) 6 damage.


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2005)

Grimmor roars back, raising his axe. *"Come and get me yer fat load of fur!"* He doesn't bother with Gunther's offer of help.He can face the beastie alone if he has to!

Grimmor raises his axe, readying an action to attack once the beast comes within range. If he can, he takes a move during the surprise round so the creature can't charge straight into him. If not, he'll just brace himself.

Initiative roll: 6

Attack roll: 10 (+8) = 18
Damage: 10 (+7) = 17

On the first round, Grimmor continues his assault, taking a move action if necssary to attack the beast.

Attack roll: 19 (+8) = 26!
Damage: 8 (+7) = 15


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Grimmor




need a Will save for Grimmor vs. Horror


----------



## scranford (Jan 18, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif awakens from his pure minded sleep with a start, instinctivly reaching for "Thunder-Kiss". Everyone was shouting and running around, and at first he didn't see the object of the excitement. Then he saw it. It was not a natural thing. He quickly bounded to his feet and for a moment was disoriented and ran around (Flight option). Then he steeled his nerve. There was nothing his god could not protect him from. He would face this abomnation and either defeat it or die bravely trying.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 18, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*

Johannes awakes and takes a little time to realize what's happening. He's too horrified to think, but at first his idea is to shoot the thing. [OOC: Rolls a Will save: 8+5=13 ; Is this enough to resist? If yes he shoots at the beast, if not, well... - Initiative: 9 - If he can shoot, he doesn't try to adjust for shooting in melee, with the risks that it induces, so: 8+3=11 dmg=6]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 15th, night*

(occ was waiting for Radiant but waiting no more   /occ)

*Surprise Round*
10 - Night Hunter
6- Grimmor 

The thing in the dark roars again and charges, trying to bite the dwarf in-half! Where it anyone else it might have, but the tough warrior is able to step back and slam his axe into the creature shoulder. It cuts deep, but bounces off some thick bony bone just under its' thick hide, causing the creature to howl again in pain and seems to send it into some kind of frenzy..  

The rest of the party starts grabbing for the weapons, but they can barely see the creature in the darkened camp. All seem to be able to steel themselves against it, yes it is big and loud, but it bleeds!

charging Attack roll, 17 a hit (Grimmor is flat-footed), Damage is 13-2=*11* points. Grimmor Horror check 13+0, is enough. 
Horror check, Gunther and Johannes both made it. Seif rolling 11+3=13, and Rat rolling a 10+4=14, both making it

*Round 1*
11 - Rat
10 - Gunther
10 - Night Hunter
9 - Johannes 
7 - Seif
6- Grimmor 

Rat quickly gets up her bow and arrow and then runs behind a tree, to get something between her and the creature. Only then does he aim at the creature but it is very dark so she is not sure about firing at it with Grimmor (and quickly) Gunther and Seif surrounding it. Gunther, who can make out the dwarf fires his pistol at the creature and the bullet seems to slam into the creature skull and bonus off! It howls again, but focusing on the dwarf, it bites him again on the shoulder. Seif then rushes forward, slashing the creature's side with _Thunder-Kiss_, wounding it again. Finally 

Rat move action, but does not fire into melee combat*. Gunther -4 to attack into melee, still hit; but 20% chance to miss because of the dark, rolling a 34%, so a hit. The creature attack Grimmor, Bite 28 to hit, Claw one natural 1; second Claw 15 miss. Damage from the bite 17-2=*15* points. Johannes aims his pistols, but can't get a clear shot*  Seif attacks creature's flank, Attack roll 16+8+2=26, hit, 20% to miss 22% oh so close, but a hit.. Damage 4+5=9 points of damage.
*I will let both Rat and Johannes fire into melee combat next round as they held the actions as it were to 'line-up-a-shot

Actions?
If the creature has no DR it has taken 47 points of damage from four hits


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

Grimmor howls after being bitten. *"Take that to the hell place that spawned ya!"* shouts Grimmor, digging in again with his axe, trying to flank if he can.

Attack roll: 4  + 8 = 12 (14 with flanking)
Damage (if any): 6+7=13

_I'll be away until the 23rd.Please autorun Grimmor until the 23rd. He'll be carving away with his axe.  _


----------



## scranford (Jan 19, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

*Seif, more upset that his sleep was disturbed than the unprovoked attack continues to attack the Creature with renewed vigor. He also tries to draw the attention of the creature away from Grimmor, whom has taken a lot of damage*.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

Gunther yells out a challenge at the beast and charges into the melee. 









*OOC:*




I'm not certain how far away I am, but charge if possible.

Attack roll: 10+8= 18
damage: 6+4= 10

Keep attacking with the long swrod until the beast is dead.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 19, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*



			
				DM said:
			
		

> I will let both Rat and Johannes fire into melee combat next round as they held the actions as it were to 'line-up-a-shot



So okay, Johannes is lining up his shot. All the while he tries to think of a spell he could cast but doesn't remember which could be of use... [OOC: attack (not re-rolled) 8+3=11 dmg=6; the round that will follow his shot, Johannes will reload his pistol.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 20, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 15th, night*

(occ a bit worried this will be lost  but we will see  /occ)

*Round 2*
11 - Rat
10 - Gunther
10 - Night Hunter
9 - Johannes 
7 - Seif
6- Grimmor

Rat lines up her shot and fires an arrow into the flank of the beast as Seif dodges back from one of its big claws, but the darkness flows it and she over shots the creature. Gunter charges forwards and slashes the creature with his sword, biting deeply, but otherwise being ignored by the monster – which again tries to bite Grimmor but this time only catches air with its huge maul and tusks. One of its’ claws also fails to connect, but the other slams into Grimmor and he barely stays on his feet, his armor and years as a soldier saving him from taking the full force of the blow that would have decapitated a horse! Johannes’s fires CRACK-BOOM and his bullet strikes the creature in one of its forelegs, but it seems to ignore the pain. Seif cries out again and slashes the creature a might blow with his tulwar, cutting it deep and spilling some of it entrails onto the ground, yet the beast does not fall! Grimmor roars a battle cry and slams his great axe into the creatures neck, and finally the punishment it to much and the creatures staggers a step or two back and then falls to the ground moaning loudly, and finally slumps over dead!

Rat attack roll 9+5=16, hit, 20% chance to miss in the dark, 8%, miss! Gunter charge was possible, +2 to attack -2 to defense, 20% to miss rolling 62% hit. Creature attack roll totals 13, miss, 16, miss and 24 hit. Damage is 9-2=7 points. Johannes shot hits, 20% to miss rolling 58% hit. Seif attack roll 12+8+2=22, 20% miss chance rolling a 69%, hit. Damage is 4+5=9 points. Grimmor hit, knocking creature to just below zero sooooo dead.

Grimmor has taken 33 damage total
Oh yea keep track of your bullets used. Not a big deal yet but


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2005)

*Rat*

With so many "meat shields" between herself and the monster Rat even takes the time to look at her arrows path, just in case she wants to find it later.
"Bloody darkness, the gods realy pissed on us then they decided to make a time in which only things that like to eat ya can see."
The bow is drawn again and she fires another arrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 20, 2005)

Gunther rushes to the bloodied and beaten dwarf's side. "Are you going to be allright? Yer quite a scapper, I'll give you that.", he says with a wide grin.


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2005)

Grimmor rubs the blood from his eyes. *"Aye.. I'll be all right... need... some... rest... but no pesky chaos beastie is gonna take down one of the Rockfist clan so easily!"* He staggers around, coughing up blobs of blood.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 20, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*

Johannes approaches cautiously the beast "Hey! First time in my life I do shoot at some living creature! However, thanks guy to have taken care of it. What a monster!" Johannes begins to study the beast for a moment, but finally decides it will be best to wait daylight for this. He turns again to the three who went meleeing against the abomination "I see some of you are wounded! Let me examine you, and see if I can do something. I studied medicine at the University!" Johannes takes some water and tissues, and begins to heal the warriors if they need it. [OOC: Heal check on everyone who is wounded. I begin with Grimmor: 7+8=15 so give back 2hp; next Seif: 5+8=13 so failed; Gunther: 17+8=25 so give back 2hp.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 15th, night*

(occ ops made a mistake, Grimmor has +1DR from his class so he took 3 less damage, and with Johannes's healing he is down 28 points. If you travel slowly tomorrow and Johannes makes another Heal check, he can heal double his level or 8 points a day /occ)

After cleaning and treating Grimmor's wounds, the party has to pack up and move a bit in the night to a new campsite... the body of the beast they slew sticks and makes the horses very nervous... and would more then likely draw more predators to the area.  

After a bit, the party finally settles back down, and with the normal watches makes it through the rest of the night unmolested, although they all hear howling and growling coming from the direction of their old camp.

In the morning, Grimmor is sore, but ready to go, and the group mounts up and heads deeper into the Hills. After some time the trees again become more common, but again they are even more sickly looking then even the day before - black and twisted with an unnatural feel and look to them.  

Almost no animals or birds are seen that day, only fat mosquitoes and horse flies that assault the party unending. 

By the end of the day, Johannes and Rat figure that the party is in the right location where the Warp-Stone should be. Tomorrow a through search of the area will hopefully turn the rock up and get you out of this area.

Again the watches are set, and Grimmor suborning insists that he take first, and while many strange and unnatural noises can be heard, the party is able to get a whole night of rest.

That morning the group starts their search of the area - the sighs of mutation quit evident in the unnatural look of the trees and the bugs that assault the party. But the 'impact' point eludes their search when around midday; Rat hears some growling and low howling in another bowl valley. When she goes to take a look, staying well hidden, she is greeted with a very unsettling sight - a group of at least a dozen goblins and large black mangy wolves are moving through the bowl. They will move then likely cut across the party trail and the wolves could very likely pick up the party's trail!


Actions? 
IF Johannes makes another DC15 Heal check, Grimmor is down 20HP at this point (22 pts remaining), otherwise he will be down 24HP (18 remaining)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 21, 2005)

Gunther rolls his eyes at Mallory's news of another battle. "With Grimmor not at full fighting strength... no offense meant, Master Dwarf... we are not suited for a tough battle. Do you think we could avoid them?"

Gunther leaps onto his warhorse. _I won't get caught off my mount again,_ he thought. _Best to take advantage of the added speed, especially if we need to go against Goblin wolfriders._

"I have battled these curs before.", he states. "Like most beings, strike at the head and the body will die. If we can kill the leader, the rest of the band will surely be driven off."


----------



## Turanil (Jan 24, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 18 of 18)*

Johannes again takes care of Grimmor's wounds. [OOC: another Heal check on Grimmor: 7+8=15 so give back 2hp. (Same die rolls!)] Hearing about the goblins and wolves he says: "Hum, I could hide some of us in a magical mist, but I don't know if that would be really useful..."


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

*"Yes, lets avoid any battles for now. What would ye all do without me uh?"* chortles Grimmor heartily. *"But goblins.. if not for their wolves I'd certainly like to stick them with Gnasher here..."*

_Back! And so are the boards..._


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2005)

*Rat*

_Goblins. Just what we need._
Cursing to herself Rat returns and reports her findings.
"Let's get moving. Lot's  oh 'em and stinkin wolves too. We need to find some moving water, or maybe another corpse to get 'em of our trail."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

"Right then. Let's get out of sight as quickly as possible then. Grimmor, would you... erm... like a ride? You don't look in top shape, no offense meant."

Gunther had a feeling that Grimmor would rather fight a dozen wolves rather than ride a horse. _No harm in asking, right?_

"If they spot me, I will run off and try to lead them away from the rest of you."









*OOC:*


 Is there anywhere obvious we can hide?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 24, 2005)

(occ just a note... these are named the Barren Hills for a reason... you have not pasted anything but dried up creek and river beds and the only water is small standing stagnant pools. The land is very rough and hard through, with crops of ugly small trees here and there. There are also multiple large rocks and bluffs, with deep gullies cut through out the area. If you had to find a defensive position it would not be to hard… losing their trail (if they pick it up) will not be easy however /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

"I leave it up to the group. Stand and fight, or try to avoid the curs. Looks like there is some good defensible ground near that gully. Perhaps I could lure them into the gully, and the lot of you could rain death down upon them from above?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I leave it up to the group. Stand and fight, or try to avoid the curs. Looks like there is some good defensible ground near that gully. Perhaps I could lure them into the gully, and the lot of you could rain death down upon them from above?"




"How about we take a good defensive position outside of their path and hope they don't find us. If they do we can still stand our ground or however you call that suicicidal stuff."
Rat is obviously not too happy about any opponent who does actualy have a chance of winning.


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

*"If we find a place where we can face them one or two at a time, take away their advantage which is their mobility, we might stand a chance!"* says Grimmor, his blood lust rising.


----------



## scranford (Jan 24, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif thinks that his sleep will not be un-interrupted again if the goblins are still around. He is in favor of finding a defensible position and waiting them out for a while. If they don't find our trail we can wipe them out at our leisure, or dodge them completely if we find the stone.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

(occ just want to make sure you all have a plan, keep looking for the rock, hold up, or move off /occ)


----------



## scranford (Jan 25, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif would normally be for drawing the creatures into an ambush and killing them all, but with the injured status of the party that may not be the best plan. Perhaps Rat could scout out the goblins, and see what type of force we are faced with. Without more information on the enemy it is difficult to develop a strategy. 
If we are not overwhealmingly outnumbered Seif is for ambushing them so we don't have to worry about them. He doubts they will be the only "bad guys" we run into however, and dosen't want the party to be weakened anymore.
If we are outnumbered then lets hole up for a brief period, keep an eye out for them, then continue the search after they have passed on. Perhaps in that time they will encounter something which will deplete there numbers a bit. 
Either way we must resume the search for this "Rock" as soon as it is safe.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 17th, day*

Assuming Rat agrees, she sneaks back and tries to observe the mob some more 
Hide check 15+2=17. Spot check 14+9=24

She returns in less then an hour, reporting there one of the goblins is much larger then the rest. It was around 5ft tall and was wearing a Kislev-style fur hat, and a human sized scimitar on its back. About half the riders bear black bows, and all are armed with scimitars and short spears. The wolves are the large Grey wolves much larger then normal timber wolves. The wolf the larger goblin is riding is almost the size of Grimmor's pony. So far they are unaware of the party.

Rat also identifies a number of good defensive spots, or narrow gulches that the party could use if need be. 
Survival check 18+12=30

By the end of the day, there are still no sigh of the goblins (or the stone) BUT the howling of wolves begins as the near full moon rises as the sun is setting. Rat again finds a fairly defensive camp site…


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Assuming Rat agrees, she sneaks back and tries to observe the mob some more
> Hide check 15+2=17. Spot check 14+9=24
> 
> She returns in less then an hour, reporting there one of the goblins is much larger then the rest. It was around 5ft tall and was wearing a Kislev-style fur hat, and a human sized scimitar on its back. About half the riders bear black bows, and all are armed with scimitars and short spears. The wolves are the large Grey wolves much larger then normal timber wolves. The wolf the larger goblin is riding is almost the size of Grimmor's pony. So far they are unaware of the party.
> ...




_Wolves and bows, my day just gets better and better. What's next? "_
Scouting back and reporting her finds Rat again strongly urges against a fight.
"That fat goblin alone is probably pretty dangerous, gota be if he can control a mob like that. Not to mention those wolves are awfully big."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> _Wolves and bows, my day just gets better and better. What's next? "_
> Scouting back and reporting her finds Rat again strongly urges against a fight.
> "That fat goblin alone is probably pretty dangerous, gota be if he can control a mob like that. Not to mention those wolves are awfully big."




Gunther nods his agreement. "Let's get settled for the night, but I think we should take two man... er... two person watches.",  He says nodding respectfully at Rat and Grimmor. "No fire tonight, my friends. Best not to attract unwanted attention. If we are fortunate, perhaps they will ride right past. Let's use one of those narrow spots you found, Mallory. We would do well to limit the amount of gobbos that can attack at once, if they do find us. Hopefully the gulch will cut down the number of bows that can be trained on us at one time."


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

Grimmor nods. *"Find us a cave Rat. And lay some traps there. Wolves in caves are like rats down a pipe. My axe, fortunately, has no such problems!"* the dwarf says, who actually wouldn't  a fight as long as he could battle to the death.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Gunther nods his agreement. "Let's get settled for the night, but I think we should take two man... er... two person watches.",  He says nodding respectfully at Rat and Grimmor. "No fire tonight, my friends. Best not to attract unwanted attention. If we are fortunate, perhaps they will ride right past. Let's use one of those narrow spots you found, Mallory. We would do well to limit the amount of gobbos that can attack at once, if they do find us. Hopefully the gulch will cut down the number of bows that can be trained on us at one time."




"Ah and here I hoped you men would take all the watches."
Rat is allready running of again, this time searching for best possible place for the group to hide.



			
				Grimmor said:
			
		

> Grimmor nods. "Find us a cave Rat. And lay some traps there. Wolves in caves are like rats down a pipe. My axe, fortunately, has no such problems!" the dwarf says, who actually wouldn't a fight as long as he could battle to the death.




"Sure, the dwarf wants a cave. Now here's a surprise."
She's gone again before anyone had a chance to tell her more.
"A bloody cave he wants, a cave he gets. As long as it keeps the arrows of I'm all for it. Shootin' just ain't fair."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 17th, dusk*

no posts from Turanil/Johannes for a while, so his healing checks for Grimmor, 17+8, and 9+8, both succeed, so Grimmor is down 12 hit points

Before the light of the day completely dies, Rat searches out the nearby hills for a large enough cave for the party and their horses…
Survival 13+12=25, barely
…and just as the sunsets, she comes upon one that should work. A large cave, that the horses can be placed in the back.

Settling down, the party double their normal watches, (occ again unless anyone disagrees, just to move it along Grimmor and Rat first, Gunther, Seif and Johannes on the second. 

The night passes somewhat uneventfully, although strange animal noises can be heard, along with the low howl of wolves... until two hours before sun rise, when the sounds of the wolves start getting closer and more excited. With 15 minutes or so, the three on watch can tell they are coming this way, and soon the sounds of goblin cursing and jeering can be heard - they are less then a mile away… (Grimmor and Rat are still asleep)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 27, 2005)

Gunther wakes up the sleeping Grimmor and Rat with a gentle shake. "Looks like we are due some company.", he said grimly.

Gunther moves into a postion where he can cover the cave entrance with his pistols. "Mallory, we are going to count on your bow to thin out the gobbos before they get to Grimmor and me."


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

Grimmor has odd dreams of an axe that one can drink mead out of...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 28, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 15 of 18)*

Johannes really feels uneasy, almost hopeless. Right now his academic knowledge is insufficient to help him do whatever useful in this quest. So, just to not feel completely useless, he decides to cast an Alarm spell for the night. [OOC: casts Alarm spell. Caster level check of 15+4=19; spellburn: 6 and 3, so 3 points of non-lethal damage.]

"Okay, if another nasty abomination tries to attack us this night, we shouldn't be taken by surprise..."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 29, 2005)

To give you a basic idea of the cave… see below. The 'roof' of the cave starts in row e, so before that you could climb up onto the above the cave wall, etc. Where might the players be? The goblin and wolf calls start to get louder…

+ -5ft square
# -brush/trees 
| / \ - Cave wall types
XXX - where the horses are


```
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
a# # + + + + + + + #
b# # # + + + + + + +
c\ # + + + + + + + /
d+ \ + + + + + + | +
e+ | + + + + + + | +
f+ | + + + + + + \ +
g+ + \ + + + + + + |
h+ + | + + + + + / +
i+ / + + + + + + | +
j+ | + + + + + + | +
k+ | + + + + + / + +
l+ | + + + + + | + +
m+ \ + + + + + / + +
n+ + \ X X X / + + +
```


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2005)

*OOC:*



Gunther's in the H row, maybe at H5 or H6. He will open up with pistols first, then use his longsword.







Edit: BTW, Karl, can we use a basic Paint drawing or something rather than the grid thing next time? Everyone could just mark their postions and upload it again, right? As long as it is small/simple, it would be a pretty tiny file.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 29, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Gunther wakes up the sleeping Grimmor and Rat with a gentle shake. "Looks like we are due some company.", he said grimly.
> 
> Gunther moves into a postion where he can cover the cave entrance with his pistols. "Mallory, we are going to count on your bow to thin out the gobbos before they get to Grimmor and me."




"You got it."
Smiling cruely Rat draws an arrow. She positions herself right in front of her compantions to get clear shots and will fall back the moment their opoonents get closer.


----------



## scranford (Jan 29, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Seif moves behind the bushes about B-3. He will wait till the wolves/goblins get parallel then throw his spear, followed by a charge to the closest enemy. He will then attempt to flank any opponents using his sword.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2005)

Grimmor will try to start a fire behind him. *"The wolves will fear fire,"* says the dwarf. Grimmor waits at row H as well, getting ready to throw his flask of oil before tearing into them with Gnasher. He will try to form a crude torch to light the oil after impact next to him.

*"Clog up the way with the corpses,"* snarls Grimmor, eager for the battle to come. His eyes blaze with fury and battle lust. _There is no need to fear death if it is in a battle_, as he coughs up a glob of saliva and blood.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 30, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 15 of 18)*

Johannes goes to the deep end of the cavern (behind everyone else) and tries to hide, keeping his pistol in one hand, and his dagger in the other, ready.[OOC: rolls a Hide check: 8+0=8]

"I am cursed! I did cast this spell for nothing!"


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 17th, night*

The party moves to meet the goblins and riders, Grimmor starting a quick fire with oil and holding another vial in hand. The howls and cursing of the Goblins and their mounts increases and soon enough, their shadowy forms appear, their eyes reflecting evily in the fire-light…

Surprise round, partial action only, as the goblins appear, those who had initiative higher then the goblins act first (assume goblins/wolves are flat-footed) etc. But only person who acts before them is Johannes, so not sure what he is doing, besides hiding 
Attack rolls & actions? Remember only a partial action in the first round but if you want to post what you are doing the next round you may also. 
I already rolled your initiatives and the order is Johannes, Goblins & Wolves, Grimmor, Seif, Gunther, and Rat
NOTE that I put Seif a bit farther back then he said, only cause with the darkness of night he could not see very much at B3, even with the fire behind him.
The goblins have acted this round, and are not flat-footed (except vs. Johannes), there more behind the ones shown on the map but those have cover from the ones in front of them are in the darkness (only Grimmor can make some of them out).
Again if you would like me to make your rolls for you, post what your bonus is so I make sure I get it right (attack bonus, damage, etc)

NOTE I can’t add attachments, not a member, just a cheap… guy… sorry, best I can do…

Map Key
G – Grimmor 
J – Johannes
R – Rat 
S – Seif 
U –Gunther
W – Goblins on Wolves
B – Warboss Goblin on big Wolf
+ -5ft square
# -brush/trees 
| / \ - Cave wall types
XXX - where the horses are


```
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
a# # + W + W + + W #
b# # # + W + W + W +
c\ # + + + + + W + /
d+ \ S + + + + + | +
e+ | + + + + + + | +
f+ | + + + + + + \ +
g+ + \ + + + + + + |
h+ + | + U G + + / +
i+ / + + + + + + | +
j+ | + + + + + R | +
k+ | + + + + + / + +
l+ | + + + + + | + +
m+ \ + + + + J / + +
n+ + \ X X X / + + +
```


----------



## scranford (Feb 2, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

"By the might of Bez-Moshar, I send you back to the darkness from which you come"Seif with a mighty yell (Intimidate +8) throws his spear at the first goblin to appear, then picks up his sword from where he had it stuck in the ground, and prepares for attack. Spear +5, Tulwar +8. (*His tactics will be to place his self in the best position to allow himself to use cleave, but try to keep himself out of being flanked. If an opportunity arrises to engae the boss goblin Seif will take it. If things get really rough I will spend an action point to rage*)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

Gunther waves his sword menacingly at the goblins, daring them to come forward. "Where's that big ugly one we saw? He looked the only one that could fight to save his life!", he yelled out, hoping to taunt the leader into charging the group. 









*OOC:*


: Attack with the pistol (+3 attack, Damage: 2d6, critical: 20/x3) once, then with his longsword (+6 attack damage 1d8+4, 19-20/x2). If you can roll, I'd appreciate it.

Nice to have you back, Karl


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2005)

*"Have a coat of fire!"* Grimmor yells, as he throws his flask of oil at the Wolf at C8. He will then pick up a torch next to him to throw next round. 









*OOC:*


: Attack roll: 14 +3(BAB)+1(Dex) -1 (range) =17


----------



## Turanil (Feb 3, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 15 of 18)*

[OOC: I cannot see anything in "code" format, my browser doesn't allow it. So I can only _guess_ that Johannes is in the deep end of the cavern behind everyone else.]

Johannes doesn't see much things here in the dark. With all of his companion in front of him, he can even less try to shoot with his pistol. He just wait ready to defend himself with either his pistol or dagger if need be. However, he hopes that his companions will be able to kill the goblins and the wolves quickly...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

(occ ok not sure if this is going to looks right BUT did a small paint file, attached it to this post, so lets see what happens  /occ)

Grimmor hits one of the wolves and riders with oil, splashing them both. A spear from Seif misses the wolf as it appears in the firelight, while a KRACK, musket fires from Gunther's pistol hits one of the wolves in the flank causing it to yip but it does not fall. An arrow from Rat's strikes one of the goblin riders, catching him in the neck and causing him to squeal and fall off the back of the wolf dead.

While Johannes continue to hide, the wolf races forward to bite and attack the party! Two rush Seif but they get into each others way and foal their attacks. Two wolves rush Grimmor, one biting the dwarf's flank, but the other misses. The wounded wolf charges Gunther, biting him on the arm and trying to drag him down but doesn't. The rest of the wolves advance into the cave, and the larger Warboss stays in the back, ordering his troops forward laughing and cursing in his foal tongue. Two goblins with bows fire at Rat, one striking weakly again his shoulder armor but bouncing off.

Grimmor growls and hits the oil splashed wolf with a torch, causing a burst of fire to momentary flash over it's hide and it scream in panic, causing the goblin to fall off its back. Seif cries out and slashes one of the wolves deeply and causing it to jump back, but not fall. Gunther slashes the wounded wolf again, slashing it again but it does not fall. Rat fires at one of the bow-wielding goblins, striking it in the chest and it falls over onto the dirt dead. 

 initiatives and the order is Johannes, Goblins & Wolves, Grimmor, Seif, Gunther, and Rat
Grimmor oil hit. Seif Attack roll, Spear attack roll 8+5=13, miss. Gunther fires at wolf 5b, attack roll 14+3=17,  hit. 10% chance to miss,17 hit. Damage is 8 points Rat fires at Goblin on wolf attack roll 16+5=21, hit. 10% chance to miss from the dark, 92%, hit. Damage is 7 points.
Round 1, Johannes readies for any goblins that break through the line. Wolf charges Seif biting at him, attack roll total 11+2=13 miss, another wolf moves in but cannot charge, attack roll 16, miss! Wolf hit with oil charges Grimmor biting at him, attack roll 25, hit. Damage is 7 (-3DR=4) points (total 12 points down total). Also free Trip attack, total 14 vs. Grimmor 12+3=16, still standing. The riderless Wolf also rushes to attack Grimmor but no charge, attack roll 16, miss! Wounded wolf charges Gunther, attack roll 21+2=23, hit. Damage is 8 points (-2DR=6 pts). Trip attack 14 vs. Gunther 13+2=15, still standing. Goblin Warboss yells orders, while two goblin riders fire bows at Rat, attack roll 20 hit, second attack 7, miss. Damage is 2 points.
Grimmor tries to hit wolf slashed with oil, attack roll 6+7=13, touch attack, hit. Wolf catches fire, damage 6 points, moral check, natural 1, wolf flees (next round), riderless wolf near by, moral 16, sticking around. Goblin ride check 5, nope. Seif slashes at wolf that charged, attack roll 9+8=17, hit. Damage is 10 points. Gunther slashes at wounded wolf, attack roll 18+6=24, hit. Damage is 8 points. Rat fires arrow at goblin who shot her, attack roll 14+5=19, hit. Damage is 8 points.
Actions next round?

Tomorrow I will try an Paint version of this for Turian and others …

Map Key
G – Grimmor 
J – Johannes
R – Rat 
S – Seif 
U –Gunther
W – Goblins on Wolves
w - wolf only
g - goblin only
B – Warboss Goblin on big Wolf
+ -5ft square
# -brush/trees 
| / \ - Cave wall types
XXX - where the horses are  


```
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
a# # + + W + + B + #
b# # # W + + + + W +
c\ # W + + + W + + /
d+ \ S W + + + + | +
e+ | + + W + w + | +
f+ | + + + + + + \ +
g+ + \ + W W + + + |
h+ + | + U G w + / +
i+ / + + + + + + | +
j+ | + + + + + R | +
k+ | + + + + + / + +
l+ | + + + + + | + +
m+ \ + + + + J / + +
n+ + \ X X X / + + +
```


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

Chortling even though he's been wounded, Grimmor takes up his axe and slashes at the Wolf in front of him. "Taste my steel, wolfie!"

_Utter Chaos! I love it!_ the dwarf thinks to himself.

_Is there a penalty to strike a goblin riding on a wolf?
Roll: 18+8=26, Damage: 12(!)+ 7=19
If wolf dies continue to cleave at rider? or next wolf
Roll: 14+8=22, Damage: 1()+7=8_


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 5, 2005)

Gunther continues to slash at the wounded wolf. "Fall, damn you!", he sneers. Glancing back over his shoulder at Rat, he gives her a big grin. "A fine shot, Mallory! Keep up the pressure! We don't need any more coming in here!"









*OOC:*


The file works fine Karl, thanks! Just a tip, if you "Save as" a jpg, the picture will come out as a much smaller file.

Keep hacking away with the longsword (+6 attack damage 1d8+4, 19-20/x2).


----------



## scranford (Feb 5, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

[ooc - I didn't see the results of the Intimidate check yet. Don't know if it happens this round or next. _Opposed by level check failure means shaken for next round_.

Seif makes sure to keep his back against the wall both to keep from being flanked, and to aid in keeping his balance against any trip attacks; spends his action point to rage, and attacks the surrounding enemy. After he and Thunderkiss finish turning those close him into so much shredded meat, he will advance to help any of his compatriots.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

(occ ops I should have added 'demoralize opponents' is a standard action, so in the surprise round you could either attack or use Intimidate, this round so long as you don't move more then 5ft you could do both... sorry /occ)


----------



## scranford (Feb 5, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

(ooc - Not a problem, I'll do that this round, since I don't plan on moving) ; )


----------



## Turanil (Feb 5, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 15 of 18)*

Johannes spends as much time as needed to assess the situation. In particular, if he notices the goblin chief ahead, and can reasonably aim at him in this dimly lit place and mayhem, he will try to shoot him "in the head".

[OOC: I spend at least one round to see and understand what's going on. So a Spot check: 14+10=24. When you deem I can do that, I will aim and fire at the goblin chief -if that's possible- using an action point!. Otherwise, I will just defend myself if need be.]


----------



## scranford (Feb 11, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

ooc  (Hello anybody still here?)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

scranford said:
			
		

> ooc  (Hello anybody still here?)












*OOC:*


Karl has been pretty busy lately, and hasn't had time to update any of his games as much as normal. I'm sure he misses playing as much as we do.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 12, 2005)

*Rat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Gunther continues to slash at the wounded wolf. "Fall, damn you!", he sneers. Glancing back over his shoulder at Rat, he gives her a big grin. "A fine shot, Mallory! Keep up the pressure! We don't need any more coming in here!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A wolfish grin appears on Mallory's face as she smoothly draws another arrow.
"Not bad for a girl. And father allways said I can't be a hunter."
_Well that was before I stole his bow and ran of but who's about to complain. I bet the old man is dead by now._
The glancing hit at her shoulder draws her attention back to the goblins.
"Boys, that's pathetic."
Her next arrow flies at the wolf rider that's most easy to target. She doesn't care who she kills, hoping that suficient looses would make the creatures run. She knows she would run...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

*the Barren Hills, May 17th, night*

(occ sorry for the delay all, home computer acting funny, and work computer does not let me post much on EN World, some errors all the time  anyway /occ)

Johannes finally gets a good look at the warboss Goblin shouting orders at the back of the group. He carefully lines up his shot…
The two wolves bite at the eastern warrior but miss, while their rider's stab at him with spears and both score minor hits against Seif. 
Against the dwarf, the wolves also miss, while the remaining rider stabs the dwarf deeply with his spear and starts laughing insanely.
On Gunther both wolf and rider fail to hit the one time noble, while the now riderless wolf rushes Rat at the rear of the cave and bites her leg, trying to drag her down but she remains on her feet.
The other wolf and riders shout and jeer but don't advance any more into the cave.
Grimmor shouts in rage and cuts down the wolf with a mighty up cut that cleaves through the laughing rider also!
Seif shouts out in a great battle cry that seems to shake one of the wolves and both riders. He then cuts into one of the wolves…
Rat steps back deeper into the cave (and closer to Johannes) firing an arrow into the wolf that just bite her, but it only wounds the beast.

initiatives and the order is Johannes, Goblins & Wolves, Grimmor, Seif, Gunther, and Rat
Johannes aims this round (next round get +1 to attack, if bracing +2, can also spend action point if you want but you don't have to until _after_ you roll)
Wolf on Seif attack, 17, missed. Goblin stabs at him with spear 19, hit, Damage is 3 (-2 DR) =1 pt. Other wolf bites at Seif, attack roll 16, miss. Goblin 21, hit, Damage is 5 (-2 DR) =3 pts. 
Wolf and rider bite at Grimmor, wolf attack roll 15, miss. Goblin rider NATURAL 20, give Grimmor an Action Point, damage is 13 (-3DR) =10 points! Riderless Wolf bite attack 7, miss.
Wolf and rider attack Gunther, wolf attack roll 12 miss, Goblin attack roll 14, miss.
Riderless wolf rushes Rat biting at her, 18, hit, Damage is 3 (-1 DR) =2 points. Trip attack rolling 9 vs. Rat's 9, Rat remains standing, barely!
Grimmor kills first wolf, cleaves into rider, killing him also! (wolf/goblin in G6) no pen for hitting them, they get a +1 to attack people on the ground)
Seif 'demoralize opponent' 18+8 =26, vs. Wolf C3 24, Wolf D4 26, Goblin C3 11, D4 15. One wolf not affected, the rest are -2 to attack, ability and saving throws). Attack roll NATURAL 20! (do you wish to spend an Action point to Crit? I will edit, depending)
Gunther stabs at wounded wolf, rolling 11+6=17, hit. 10% chance to miss from dark, 27%, hit. Damage is 7+4=11 points, killing it! (wolf in G5)
Rat, 5ft step back, attack roll 7+5=12, hit (cause it charged), 10% miss chance 44%, hit, Damage is 5 points
Actions? New map…


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

Flushed with success after killing the wolf, Gunther spins and charges the wolves near Seif. "Press the attack! We'll have these dogs turning tail in no time!"









*OOC:*


 Welcome back, Karl. Could you please roll my attacks? Thanks.


----------



## Krug (Feb 13, 2005)

"My turn!" Grimmor says after being struck by the goblin. He swings at the wolf and cleaves the wolf and goblin in two. Grimmor continues his attack on the nearest wolf, or if another goblin riding a wolf comes into range (5' step if necessary), he will strike at the goblin then cleave into the wolf. 

_Attack roll: 16+8=24 Damage: 11+7=18
Attack roll: 8+8=16 Damage: 1+7=8_


----------



## scranford (Feb 14, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Guess I'd better hold onto a few action points at this time since I've already spent a few. I'll just do the normal damage this time.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 14, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 15 of 18)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Johannes finally gets a good look at the warboss Goblin shouting orders at the back of the group. He carefully lines up his shot…
> Johannes aims this round (next round get +1 to attack, if bracing +2, can also spend action point if you want but you don't have to until _after_ you roll)



Johannes carefully aims and braces his pistol, intending to shoot the goblin warboss "in the head". [OOC: next round attack roll: 14+3+2=19 (seems no need spend action point, so I don't); damage= 7]


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

Update from last round, Seif does 8 points of damage to the wolf, wounding it but not dropping it

The desperate battle in the caves continue, as Johannes lines up his shot and “KA-BOOM” firers off a shot that strikes the Goblin warboss’s shoulder, causing him to pull back hard on his wolves reins to stay in the saddle, but he does not fall.

Snarling, the leader points at the ex-academic and snarls in Goblin “*Gott snarl sma GROTHA, ritta Mag moa!!!*”… 
Spoiler for those who speak Goblin [sblock] “Kill dem all boyos, they mighty rich they is!!!”[/sblock] 
…and points at Johannes. Two of the riders fire arrows at him, one grazing his left arm, while one rides shoots at Grimmor but it bonuses off his helmet and it totally ignored by the dwarf. The riderless wolf bites Grimmor on the left leg, but the stubborn dwarf does not even come close to falling over. 
The last rider advances on Gunther, rider and mount both attacking the man, but they both miss him as the other goblin flees back 20 feet and pulls out a javelin.
The wolves on Seif seem to get into each others way and fail to he the nomad, while one of the goblins, fear in his eyes, scores a glancing blow off his arm… the blow could have been far more terrible if it were not for the creature obvious fear.
The wolf on Rat rushes her and bites her again but fails to drag her down. 
Grimmor shouts in joy and cuts deeply into the lone wolf on him, not enough to kill it
Gunther stabs the wolf the advanced on him, cutting it deeply and causing it to whelp but not fall.
Rat moved back farther into the cave and shot the wolf attack her again, wounding it, but failing to kill it. Its hungry growl announcing it is not through with her yet…   

 initiatives and the order is Johannes, Goblins & Wolves, Grimmor, Seif, Gunther, and Rat
Johannes attack hits, wounding warboss
Attack rolls vs. Johannes by bow-wielding goblins, attack rolls 19 and 5, one hit, one miss. Damage 3 (does Johannes wear armor? I can’t remember ) points.
One bow-goblin on Grimmor attack roll 15-4 (firing into melee) miss.
Wolf bites Grimmor, attack roll 24 hit, Damage is 7 (-3DR) =4 points. Auto-Trip of natural 1! Vs. Grimmor roll of 2 +3, Grimmor stays on his feet! 
Wolf and rider advance on Gunther, both attacking (not charge) attack roll for wolf is 8, and goblin is 6! (d’oh)
The goblin on the ground retreats from Gunter and moves back to his allies, reading a weapon
The wolves on Seif attack (first un- demoralize one) attack roll 11, miss. Demoralized wolf and two goblins, attack roll totals, wolf is 10 miss, Goblin one 13 miss, Goblin two natural 20!! Hit! Giving *Seif* and action point to confirm crit, damage is 4 (-2DR) =2 points.  
The wolf on Rat rushes at her and bites at her again, attack total 17 a hit, Damage is 5 (-1DR) =4 points. Trip attack roll ARG natural 1 again, vs. Rat’s 5 +2 strength, she remains standing.
Grimmor’s attack wounds the wolf, not killing it outright but enough for it to make MDT save, getting a 21 makes it. 
Seif, attacking the wounded wolf again, gets a 8+8=16 hit, 10% to miss rolling 36%, hitting the wolf for 6+6=12 points of damage, killing it! Goblin ride check 8, fail 
Gunther stabs at the new threat, attack roll 9+6=15 hit, 10% to miss, rolling 51% the wolf for 8+2 =10 points of damage.
Rat takes another 5ft step back (now near Johannes) and fires at the wolf again, getting a 9+5=14 hit, 10% to miss, rolling a 14%, hit. Damage is 5+2=7 points! Its still alive though!
Actions and new map…


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

Gunther stabs his longsword into the advancing wolf's flank, scoring a deep hit on the lupine. With a yell of victory, he raises his sword for another strike. 

"Mallory! Johannes! Are you well? Can you handle that one on your own?"


----------



## scranford (Feb 18, 2005)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

If the other wolf was within range when Seif killed the first one he would have continued with a cleave attack on the second, or the goblin rider. Seif will continue to use intimidate, and strike out at any enemies nearby. When he has dispatched all of them he will charge any remaining combatants, especially if he can set up a flanking position along with the charge.


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2005)

Screaming in rage, Grimmor strikes at the wolf again that's next to him if it is alive. "My turn to take a bite!" If the wolf is dead, he will strike at the Wolf next to Gunther, cleaving the goblin if he manages to kill the wolf. Else he will go help out Seif.

Attack roll: 8+8=16 Damage: 9+7=16
Attack roll: 11+8=19 Damage: 4+7=11


----------



## Turanil (Feb 19, 2005)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th (current hp: 12 of 18)*



			
				Gunther said:
			
		

> "Mallory! Johannes! Are you well? Can you handle that one on your own?"



- "Aaaahrgh! I am wounded Gunther! Must reload my gun... Soon dead me!... Don't want the chambermaid unpunished..."

Johannes immediately proceeds to reload his pistol, spending next round doing so. [OOC: Johannes has no armor and just a dagger plus his pistol...]


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> - "Aaaahrgh! I am wounded Gunther! Must reload my gun... Soon dead me!... Don't want the chambermaid unpunished..."




"I'm coming, Johannes! Just stay safe for a moment more!"









*OOC:*


Gunther will rush to Johannes as soon as his attack is done, dead wolf or not.


----------

